# AEW Dynamite Moxley and bullshi.....bullet club edition



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573532131879436291


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573532131879436291


Excited for this because it seems this is going to deliver more of the Jericho-Garcia story.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This looks very talky so far. I prefer the match-heavy shows like Grand Slam, but they need to set up some new storylines. I'd expect some kind of Mox/Hangman showdown.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573833410862145536


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

They've advertised "we hear from ...... " half a dozen times over the years and it's only ever been a 20 second backstage promo directly to the camera haha


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

BANDIDO is finally in AEW! So many of us thought he'd be a day one guy after headlining All In, but better late than never. He was the ROH World Champion before Gresham so finally gets his rematch.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This episode looks like absolute garbage so far.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> BANDIDO is finally in AEW! So many of us thought he'd be a day one guy after headlining All In, but better late than never. He was the ROH World Champion before Gresham so finally gets his rematch.
> 
> View attachment 134364


this is massive


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this is massive


Bandido was one of the big wishes of many for day one after his performance at All In in the Golden Elite vs. Mysterio/Fenix/Bandido main event. Still not sure why he stayed with ROH, but here we are. After how quick Dragon Lee was in and out of AEW though, I'm not getting my hopes up for an All Elite poster.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Bandido was one of the big wishes of many for day one after his performance at All In in the Golden Elite vs. Mysterio/Fenix/Bandido main event. Still not sure why he stayed with ROH, but here we are. After how quick Dragon Lee was in and out of AEW though, I'm not getting my hopes up for an All Elite poster.


bandido is a weird one

it seems like he wants his freedom above all

dragon lee - i suspect TK wants to see which way the andrade ship blows


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> This episode looks like absolute garbage so far.


Alright, this episode is going to be great then.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> BANDIDO is finally in AEW! So many of us thought he'd be a day one guy after headlining All In, but better late than never. He was the ROH World Champion before Gresham so finally gets his rematch.
> 
> View attachment 134364


I like how Bandido is a little more patient and mat-based than most luchadores. That being said, Chris Jericho facing a non-roster member for the ROH title on Dynamite has to hit at least one person's 3 least favorite things about AEW all at once LOL


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I like how Bandido is a little more patient and mat-based than most luchadores. That being said, Chris Jericho facing a non-roster member for the ROH title on Dynamite has to hit at least one person's 3 least favorite things about AEW all at once LOL


feels like a good time to remind everybody of this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574246825573367814


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

MJF being know as The Devil is pretty cool 

I am definitely a Devil worshiper


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574533132468080655
@LifeInCattleClass VIDEO PACKAGES!!


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Bandido is great. Looking forward to seeing him, although I’m not sure his style meshes with Jericho’s.

Juice Robinson, at least to me, is a bit overrated.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574533132468080655
> @LifeInCattleClass VIDEO PACKAGES!!


VIDEOOOO PACKAGESSSSSS!!!

the ratings should now be astronomicalll


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I love bandido but Jericho isn't as quick as he was so I don't see this going well. But bandido would be perfect for either roh or AEW


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> VIDEOOOO PACKAGESSSSSS!!!
> 
> the ratings should now be astronomicalll


If you want the casualz to use the interwebz to find out more, just do this...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> If you want the casualz to use the interwebz to find out more, just do this...
> 
> View attachment 134418


New gimmick pitch for the leader of The Factory: QR Marshall


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> If you want the casualz to use the interwebz to find out more, just do this...
> 
> View attachment 134418


I was just going to mention how everyone seems fine when they have to decrypt clues to make guesses about a debut, but can't find five minutes to look up who Bandido is.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> I was just going to mention how everyone seems fine when they have to decrypt clues to make guesses about a debut, but can't find five minutes to look up who Bandido is.


Yep, plus I did explain who Juice Robinson was in the last Rampage discussion thread to help out anyone who didn’t know him yet.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Prized Fighter said:


> I was just going to mention how everyone seems fine when they have to decrypt clues to make guesses about a debut, but can't find five minutes to look up who Bandido is.


One gives you clues on the show the other makes you google.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

3venflow said:


> If you want the casualz to use the interwebz to find out more, just do this...


Hey, better idea...

Don't have ten million nobodies on the show.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> Yep, plus I did explain who Juice Robinson was in the last Rampage discussion thread to help out anyone who didn’t know him yet.


Honestly I would root for a twitch like little image everytime an unknown wrestler enters the ring and you explain who he is and why he is great. Would pay money for that 😂😂 

btw hope you are safe, read about the hurricane and you being close by.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JeSeGaN said:


> Hey, better idea...
> 
> Don't have ten million nobodies on the show.


Bandido was literally in the main event of the show that created AEW and is a star in Mexico. Don't recall these complaints when WWE threw Mascara Dorada on TV with a completely different name. Or when WCW signed an army of them and just threw them on TV every week to entertain fans without individual introductions (just an intro to lucha libre in general).

They also have a preview for Dynamite every week that explains pretty much everything and everyone, and if a person truly cared to learn, the content is right there. But most are being disingenous about all this.

Hence the wise crack that people are scanning QR codes for a cryptic clue about an unknown person, but we're meant to believe the same wrestling fans can't Google something in the year 2022. Nobody is really a nobody anymore unless it's an indy guy with no background. It's all bad faith bullshit.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bandido_(wrestler)


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

3venflow said:


> Nobody is really a nobody anymore unless it's an indy guy with no background.


What kinda logic is that?

I have never, ever heard of this fella. He is a nobody to me. Googling him doesn't make him magically more famous. He would be getting crickets in WWE.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JeSeGaN said:


> What kinda logic is that?
> 
> I have never, ever heard of this fella. He is a nobody to me. Googling him doesn't make him magically more famous. He would be getting crickets in WWE.


WWE and WCW debuted plenty of guys who would be lesser known with their audience than Bandido is. Bandido will be more known to the AEW core fanbase than Gran Metalik or Lince Dorada were to the WWE fanbase or than El Dandy and Lizmark Jr. were to the WCW fanbase. He main evented All In, the prelude to AEW.

If you've never heard of Bandido, that's fine, but there'll be a 'Road to' released tonight where you'll be introduced to him. And if you really _want_ to learn about him, the content will be right there.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

3venflow said:


> If you've never heard of Bandido, that's fine, but there'll be a 'Road to' released tonight where you'll be introduced to him. And if you really _want_ to learn about him, the content will be right there.


That's fair and I can agree with that


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> If you want the casualz to use the interwebz to find out more, just do this...
> 
> View attachment 134418


LOLLLL!! true!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Shaz Cena said:


> One gives you clues on the show the other makes you google.


Umm....the clues that they give lead to people having to check Twitter and Google to know what they mean. My damn Twitter feed was filled with people trying to decode words that matched up to Aleister Black's old theme song. There are logistical coordinates that no one would know where they lead unless they Googled them.

Also, Tony Khan tweeted that they will have video packages explaining who Bandido and Juice Robinson are, so you don't even have to use Google. They are going to spoon feed it to you twice, once on tonight's Road To and during Dynamite.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Doing a video package does nothing to solve the lazy booking of random healtess matches with not a lick build to them


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Prized Fighter said:


> Umm....the clues that they give lead to people having to check Twitter and Google to know what they mean. My damn Twitter feed was filled with people trying to decode words that matched up to Aleister Black's old theme song. There are logistical coordinates that no one would know where they lead unless they Googled them.
> 
> Also, Tony Khan tweeted that they will have video packages explaining who Bandido and Juice Robinson are, so you don't even have to use Google. They are going to spoon feed it to you twice, once on tonight's Road To and during Dynamite.


Thats fair I was referring to the Google search comment. Tony Khan showing video packages is a good step.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Dizzie said:


> Doing a video package does nothing to solve the lazy booking of random healtess matches with not a lick build to them


Jericho/Garcia is the goal. When you get to their match, this will have been part of the build. Not sure how that makes it random. Unless you want them to just do Jericho/Garcia every week and then a rematch on PPV, if so, you’re watching the wrong company, although tbf to WWE, this has changed a bit as of late.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

rich110991 said:


> Jericho/Garcia is the goal. When you get to their match, this will have been part of the build. Not sure how that makes it random. Unless you want them to just do Jericho/Garcia every week and then a rematch on PPV, if so, you’re watching the wrong company.


Whats a fight without a story? Its just a fight. There is no story in this fight.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Toni vs. Serena added. Apparently, Toni's seventh week in a row on Dynamite, which will have Thunder Rosa seething.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh, I hope they give both women at least 15 minutes of wrestling time here.

Toni Storm vs Serena Deeb for the AEW Women's World title sounds AWESOME on paper!!!

Serena is the best female wrestler in the company, and Toni is a great worker too


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

What the hell is with Mox having championship matches with dudes I've never heard of?
Shit, give a match to Sting. Make some must watch tv for at least four weeks with a good old Sting program. Can it be any simpler of a draw? Sting in a fking title match with one of today's top stars. Plus MJF floating around like a vulture.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

“I never heard of this guy!” “I never heard of that guy!”

It’s amazing to me to see people actually complaining about their own ignorance.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

JeSeGaN said:


> Hey, better idea...
> 
> Don't have ten million nobodies on the show.


So, which nobodies do you like to watch? I love seeing different wrestlers I haven’t yet been exposed to at this point as a fan.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

JasmineAEW said:


> “I never heard of this guy!” “I never heard of that guy!”
> 
> It’s amazing to me to see people actually complaining about their own ignorance.


Honestly, you can just directly ask @3venflow or me (from January 2020 onwards) about any prominent NJPW guy, and one of us will be more than happy to help fill you in here.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Heavily doubt I watch live, I'm over Moxley as champ, I don't care about Jericho being the champion of a dead brand, don't care about boring Garcia, WWE is more interesting currently


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574928906398101504
Here is some more information for the "I don't know who Bandido is" crowd.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

JeSeGaN said:


> Hey, better idea...
> 
> Don't have ten million nobodies on the show.



Why write any kind of storyline for Miro or Wardlow when you can have..





_checks notes_






Band....bandido!!!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why write any kind of storyline for Miro or Wardlow when you can have..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not going to lie I'd gladly trade bandido for andrade. Bandido has ridiculous strength on par with cesaro and his mask is a licence to print money


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I don't know how anyone isn't at least familiar with Juice Robinson considering he was in WWE developmental years ago as CJ Parker (almost called him "CJ Perry" by mistake, which is Lana. lol) until 2015 and in Impact for awhile. It's not like he hasn't existed on the internet. It's not like he has only been in NJPW.

Bandido I can understand not being familiar with. I am sure that a lot of this is Moxley and Jericho wanting to work with certain guys but I do want to see Miro and others used more often rather than constantly bringing in other talent for a match or more.

Looking forward to Dynamite like usual. Saraya! Even if it's just a hype video.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why write any kind of storyline for Miro or Wardlow when you can have..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this Wardlow/Joe team up isn't now about to lead to a Joe heel turn and a proper feud for Wardlow then I truly fucking give up.

Things will never be perfect and you will never keep everyone happy, but Wardlow was SO over and so well placed to be built into a legitimate star after the MJF feud, and the way he's been fumbled SO badly is truly mind boggling.

Wardlow and MJF are probably the two people you should be building your company around. MJF because he's just so incredibly talented and Wardlow because he's so ridiculously marketable and is basically this era's Goldberg/Batista/Lesnar.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hoping Bandido gets an All Elite graphic after today, but not getting my hopes up as TK has slowed down a lot with signings. He is pure entertainment.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Looks like it’s gonna be a very uneventful show.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Young Bucks are starting to do social media again. I made a joke that they would be on this show because they are based out of California but I think they might actually show up.

I guess next week would be one month from All Out, which might be more in line with a suspension to expire.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574928906398101504
> Here is some more information for the "I don't know who Bandido is" crowd.


This is good stuff.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Hoping Bandido gets an All Elite graphic after today, but not getting my hopes up as TK has slowed down a lot with signings. He is pure entertainment.


Quietly hoping see him get recruited by LFI.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This is what I really can't stand about AEW these days. Instead of actually using the people they already have on the already bloated roster, they bring in these no-names without any foreshadowing on the assumption the audience knows who they are, usually for one-off or limited matches. That they do it involving a dead brand makes it worse. And meanwhile, still no use of some of their best talents like Miro and Wardlow.

I'm done watching live for the time being, but it's sad these problems aren't getting fixed. Worse, Tony doesn't even know they're problems.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

BCC vs. Bullet Club? I'd bring Cole back in the Bullet Club since there's nothing much else to do with him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575168541480714247


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575168541480714247


I would like to see the opposite of Forbidden Door with a show in Japan. That'd be cool


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Jedah said:


> This is what I really can't stand about AEW these days. Instead of actually using the people they already have on the already bloated roster, they bring in these no-names without any foreshadowing on the assumption the audience knows who they are, usually for one-off or limited matches. That they do it involving a dead brand makes it worse. And meanwhile, still no use of some of their best talents like Miro and Wardlow.
> 
> I'm done watching live for the time being, but it's sad these problems aren't getting fixed. Worse, Tony doesn't even know they're problems.


They're not exactly no names. Bandido is a top level unsigned talent


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I would like to see the opposite of Forbidden Door with a show in Japan. That'd be cool


Gedo will want guys for the 1/4 Dome show. The problem is, it's on a Wednesday which makes it tough for Tony Khan to release talents for it. He should at least let FTR go and drop the IWGP Tag belts.



Firefromthegods said:


> They're not exactly no names. Bandido is a top level unsigned talent


And AEW should always be looking to bring in top-level performers from around the world with no WWE affiliation. Bandido has seemed like a no-brainer for three years now much like the Briscoes (but at least there's a reason they can't get on AEW TV). Fenix vs. Bandido could be like the modern day Rey vs. Juvy series (they had 10+ singles matches on TV) and after how good Jungle Boy/Fenix was, JB could be the Kidman (though I suspect AEW has grander plans for him).


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The booker men and Mox.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575156294708826115


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> They're not exactly no names. Bandido is a top level unsigned talent


That's may be true, but he is a no-name in the context of AEW. Most of the viewing audience will not know who he is. Now he's just being brought in out of the blue to challenge Jericho for the title of a dead brand and he'll probably be gone by tomorrow, a few weeks at most. Meanwhile, some of the best contracted talents languish. Why should I care? How is this helping to move the show forward? It screams something happening just to happen. Terrible writing.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Stellar said:


> *I don't know how anyone isn't at least familiar with Juice Robinson* considering he was in WWE developmental years ago as CJ Parker (almost called him "CJ Perry" by mistake, which is Lana. lol) until 2015 and in Impact for awhile. It's not like he hasn't existed on the internet. It's not like he has only been in NJPW.


 I have never heard of Juice Robison until AEW announced tonight's match between him and Moxley. And I've been an intense wrestling fan for a while 

Believe it or not, but a lot of people don't watch WWE development, Impact, or NJPW


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jedah said:


> This is what I really can't stand about AEW these days. Instead of actually using the people they already have on the already bloated roster, they bring in these no-names without any foreshadowing on the assumption the audience knows who they are, usually for one-off or limited matches. That they do it involving a dead brand makes it worse. And meanwhile, still no use of some of their best talents like Miro and Wardlow.
> 
> I'm done watching live for the time being, but it's sad these problems aren't getting fixed. Worse, Tony doesn't even know they're problems.


Good international talents deserve to get more TV time so they can be exposed in front of a bigger audience. That is smart booking and good writing here 

Miro and Wardlow will be just fine regardless; so they don't need to be advertised at all here.

Plus, I thought you were done with the show. We're indifferent about your viewing habits, so there's no point in AEW catering to those who already hate the (entertaining) product regardless of what they do.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

3venflow said:


> The booker men and Mox.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575156294708826115


If Gedo is around tonight, then Jay White might not be far behind.

Will the Switchblade make a surprise appearance tonight then?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

redban said:


> I have never heard of Juice Robison until AEW announced tonight's match between him and Moxley. And I've been an intense wrestling fan for a while
> 
> Believe it or not, but a lot of people don't watch WWE development, Impact, or NJPW


Don’t blame Tony Khan that you don’t keep a spreadsheet of every wrestler in the world handy and don’t have one that incudes indie talent’s current names next to their WWE developmental names in your pocket at all times.

You should also spend at least an hour or two on google before Dynamite each week familiarizing yourself with the non-AEW talent so you can keep up.

I don’t know why people think this is a big ask. /s


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> If Gedo is around tonight, then Jay White might not be far behind.
> 
> Will the Switchblade make a surprise appearance tonight then?


Knife pervert.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

And I just noticed Jericho vs Bandido .... who in the hell is Bandido???????


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Get the bubbly ready


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Dynamite has been good these past few weeks and looking forward to this one but


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

redban said:


> And I just noticed Jericho vs Bandido .... who in the hell is Bandido???????


AEW posted a new Road To Dynamite that is an 11 and a half minute video package on their Youtube that does the work for you here. You should probably watch it.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> BCC vs. Bullet Club? I'd bring Cole back in the Bullet Club since there's nothing much else to do with him.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575168541480714247


I was kinda hoping for Cole to be reinserted into BC when White showed up originally. Like make Adam the defacto leader of a US branch of the Bullet Club.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Scuba Steve said:


> AEW posted a new Road To Dynamite that is an 11 and a half minute video package on their Youtube that does the work for you here. You should probably watch it.


People shouldnt have to watch youtube videos explaining what is going on. This is what happens when you use unknown UNSIGNED TALENT that have nothing to do with your company and current storylines if any existed?

When is Mox going to build a long term story and feud in AEW or is he still haunted by the ring sparklers?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Scuba Steve said:


> AEW posted a new Road To Dynamite that is an 11 and a half minute video package on their Youtube that does the work for you here. You should probably watch it.


They should try posting it to the TV show the guy is wrestling on. If I wanted homework, I’d go get a master’s degree.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> People shouldnt have to watch youtube videos explaining what is going on. This is what happens when you use unknown UNSIGNED TALENT that have nothing to do with your company and current storylines if any existed?
> 
> When is Mox going to build a long term story and feud in AEW or is he still haunted by the ring sparklers?


They have been building Mox's next fued since Buffalo actually. 

People have no problem scanning QR codes to follow a story, so why is using social media to further get in depth on upcoming stories and matches a bad thing? 

We live in a social media world now, it's a tool for promoters to use. And AEW has been doing these types of videos for a long time now.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

JeSeGaN said:


> What kinda logic is that?
> 
> I have never, ever heard of this fella. He is a nobody to me. Googling him doesn't make him magically more famous. He would be getting crickets in WWE.


Every time AEW goes on a nice little run of a million plus viewers they put on the most Indy show possible and then the fans will bring up some pre season hockey game between the Tallahassee corn dogs and New York booties as a reason why the show did so poorly that week after a handful of good ratings


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Get the bubbly ready


The return of the Crackerbarrell.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Scuba Steve said:


> They have been building Mox's next fued since Buffalo actually.
> 
> People have no problem scanning QR codes to follow a story, so why is using social media to further get in depth on upcoming stories and matches a bad thing?
> 
> We live in a social media world now, it's a tool for promoters to use. And AEW has been doing these types of videos for a long time now.


The QR codes are literally on the TV screen of the show people are watching. If they have their phones out, they can point and do it. It’s not extra work because it’s on the show they’re already watching — they don’t have to run background checks on wrestlers to see who they are.

And here’s the other thing with the white rabbit deal — if they don’t do that, they don’t miss anything except a build. That’s a side rail to build excitement and mystery around something but you can watch the show and know everything you need to know and be fine without it.

The guy fighting for a title on the show … yeah I’d rather they did something to introduce him first. If he’s a big enough deal to bring in for a match with the champ (but still most people don’t know him), SHOW me why he’s a big deal. On the TV show.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Scuba Steve said:


> They have been building Mox's next fued since Buffalo actually.
> 
> People have no problem scanning QR codes to follow a story, so why is using social media to further get in depth on upcoming stories and matches a bad thing?
> 
> We live in a social media world now, it's a tool for promoters to use. And AEW has been doing these types of videos for a long time now.


Because WWE actually does stories and leads to things. AEW just throws random hobos from mox past into the ring for title shots and expects people to know them or care. Not even the same thing remotely at all.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Because WWE actually does stories and leads to things. AEW just throws random hobos from mox past into the ring for title shots and expects people to know them or care. Not even the same thing remotely at all.


Again, Mox/Juice isn’t the story. Why’s it so hard to understand? Mox/MJF is the story. Mox/Juice is just a little bonus for people who like watching fresh wrestling matches.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Saintpat said:


> The QR codes are literally on the TV screen of the show people are watching. If they have their phones out, they can point and do it. It’s not extra work because it’s on the show they’re already watching — they don’t have to run background checks on wrestlers to see who they are.
> 
> And here’s the other thing with the white rabbit deal — if they don’t do that, they don’t miss anything except a build. That’s a side rail to build excitement and mystery around something but you can watch the show and know everything you need to know and be fine without it.
> 
> The guy fighting for a title on the show … yeah I’d rather they did something to introduce him first. If he’s a big enough deal to bring in for a match with the champ (but still most people don’t know him), SHOW me why he’s a big deal. On the TV show.


And people who miss the QR code or didn't "get it" then go onto their socials to try and understand. If you don't do the side rail then you are left wondering wth all that stuff is about because it keeps happening but isn't being explained to you on the actual show. 

YouTube is literally an app on every phone and most smart TVs. And you can subscribe to AEW and get a notification every time they upload content, one can also follow AEW on their other socials where they also always link to or use it as a tool to hype that YT content. Like they literally posted twice on Instagram Facebook and Twitter yesterday about the Road to video with Juice. 

AEW has always given fans YT content and used it as an extension of the brand, again it isn't something new. If one is truly a fan of AEW, then one would already be aware of their use of YT and social media. 

Those complaining are IMHO being ignorant or disingenuous because we live in a Social Media/Google driven world where it is a common tool in our everyday lives that most use in some forms or fashion.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

rich110991 said:


> Again, Mox/Juice isn’t the story. Why’s it so hard to understand? Mox/MJF is the story. Mox/Juice is just a little bonus for people who like watching fresh wrestling matches.


And on a night where Mox is competing Max is scheduled to speak... like continuing the build on the story that began back in Buffalo.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> They should try posting it to the TV show the guy is wrestling on. If I wanted homework, I’d go get a master’s degree.


Jeez, it only takes a few minutes of your free time to look up the background/history of an ‘unknown’ wrestler.

It’s not even an assignment.

Coming from someone who’s currently in the middle of getting a master’s degree, that comparison is so inaccurate since one task literally takes a few minutes to do, and the other task takes TONS of hours during the 2-4 years to complete.

This is just choosing to be lazy or ignorant at this point, and this is coming from someone who’s only seen Bandido wrestle twice too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

can somebody point me to the dexter lumis video package?

i want to check it out. I heard he started kidnapping miz on his debut and they must have explained why

…. also, the gargano video package that aired before his debut would be nice 😚


…… or a candice one….


wait…. Did braun get one?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> Jeez, it only takes a few minutes of your free time to look up the background/history of an ‘unknown’ wrestler.
> 
> It’s not even an assignment.
> 
> ...


No, it’s refusing to do homework to be informed enough to care about a match.

I shouldn’t have to look up the background of someone who’s being given a high-profile title match on a TV show. The one who should make the effort is the show runner. 

And yes if you had to look up every person on AEW who shows up as a ‘big deal’ over the course of the last 3+ years with no proper background or introduction, you would have probably put in enough work to get a masters, if not a PhD.

It’s just basic storytelling 101. If the MCU doesn’t establish who Thanos is and why he’s a threat and instead says ‘well go look up all the comic books,’ nobody is going to give a damn about him or care about the story.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Scuba Steve said:


> And people who miss the QR code or didn't "get it" then go onto their socials to try and understand. If you don't do the side rail then you are left wondering wth all that stuff is about because it keeps happening but isn't being explained to you on the actual show.
> 
> YouTube is literally an app on every phone and most smart TVs. And you can subscribe to AEW and get a notification every time they upload content, one can also follow AEW on their other socials where they also always link to or use it as a tool to hype that YT content. Like they literally posted twice on Instagram Facebook and Twitter yesterday about the Road to video with Juice.
> 
> ...


The QR code is not essential watching this past Monday’s Raw. I don’t have to even notice it and it wasn’t essential to the show — it didn’t tell me who some guy from another company who I’d never heard of is and why he’s getting a title shot. It was just an Easter Egg in the background.

Rest assured there are fans who watch and didn’t notice nor care. And that’s fine. 

I do not have the time nor inclination to get alerts from AEW so I can spend more time watching something that they didn’t think was worthy of fitting in their TV show. I don’t watch a lot of YouTube videos and when I do it’s something I choose to look up — an old boxing or wrestling match, maybe a music video or something like that.

I have more going on in my life than AEW (or WWE) so I don’t feel compelled to watch their outside content. If it’s important, they’ll put it on the TV show. If it’s not, then I should be able to grasp it all while watching the show.

They could have brought in Bandito for a few matches and put him over someone and I’d say, ‘wow this guy is good, he just beat a good guy and they explained how he used to be ROH champ and why this match with Jericho is important … I’m pumped for that now so I’ll watch.’ But they didn’t. So I won’t.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> can somebody point me to the dexter lumis video package?
> 
> i want to check it out. I heard he started kidnapping miz on his debut and they must have explained why
> 
> ...



Yes a former world champion of a company coming back is the same as a guy from NJPW who's never wrestled for said company.




You must have robot arms for some of the length of your reaches.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> No, it’s refusing to do homework to be informed enough to care about a match.
> 
> I shouldn’t have to look up the background of someone who’s being given a high-profile title match on a TV show. The one who should make the effort is the show runner.
> 
> ...


Taking a few minutes of your free time to search who someone is here isn’t even close to getting a master’s degree (which is very work-heavy).

Seriously, it takes much less time than showering or eating.

That’s just being lazy, especially when you have free access to the Internet (and they’ve actually been trying to inform everyone else who Bandido plus Juice Robinson are in video packages too).


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> can somebody point me to the dexter lumis video package?
> 
> i want to check it out. I heard he started kidnapping miz on his debut and they must have explained why
> 
> ...


LOL, really? If you watch WWE content you know who they are. They aren’t new characters. Braun was prominently in the company for years — nobody criticized AEW for not doing video packages to remind people who Kenny Omega is when he came back.

That’s a total strawman.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> Taking a few minutes of your free time to search who someone is here isn’t even close to getting a master’s degree (which is very work-heavy).
> 
> Seriously, it takes much less time than showering or eating.
> 
> That’s just being lazy, especially when you have free access to the Internet (and they’ve actually been trying to inform everyone else who Bandido plus Juice Robinson are in video packages too).


Not consuming extra content isn’t lazy. It’s the company that’s being lazy by not introducing them and making them seem important.

I realize there’s a meme that AEW fans don’t bathe but I’ll take my shower and eat my three squares a day rather than rush to every YouTube video of every new ‘big deal’ wrestler they bring in without introduction, lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> The QR code is not essential watching this past Monday’s Raw. I don’t have to even notice it and it wasn’t essential to the show — it didn’t tell me who some guy from another company who I’d never heard of is and why he’s getting a title shot. It was just an Easter Egg in the background.
> 
> Rest assured there are fans who watch and didn’t notice nor care. And that’s fine.
> 
> ...


See, this is the problem.

It would’ve taken you far less time searching up the background/accolades for Bandido (or Juice Robinson) than it would’ve taken writing this whole response.

Again, it doesn’t take long at all.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> Not consuming extra content isn’t lazy. It’s the company that’s being lazy by not introducing them and making them seem important.
> 
> I realize there’s a meme that AEW fans don’t bathe but I’ll take my shower and eat my three squares a day rather than rush to every YouTube video of every new ‘big deal’ wrestler they bring in without introduction, lol.


Wow, my previous point wasn’t even about hygiene.

It *literally* takes you much less time than it does to eat or shower.

Seriously, if you don’t mind doing both of those tasks (which take much longer to complete), then taking 1-4 minutes to search up an unknown wrestler shouldn’t be a big deal.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yes a former world champion of a company coming back is the same as a guy from NJPW who's never wrestled for said company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Saintpat said:


> LOL, really? If you watch WWE content you know who they are. They aren’t new characters. Braun was prominently in the company for years — nobody criticized AEW for not doing video packages to remind people who Kenny Omega is when he came back.
> 
> That’s a total strawman.


what are you guys talking about?

casuals have no attention span and no google - they can’t remember Braun

they also don‘t watch that indy trash nxt, the ratings proved that - so they don’t know dexter, gargano or candice

hell… sasha is in trouble if they bring her back without a package…. Signing all that ex-wwe talent smh


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> Not consuming extra content isn’t lazy. It’s the company that’s being lazy by not introducing them and making them seem important.


Virtually every company in history has put wrestlers on TV without any or much of introduction. Difference is, AEW caters to the educated wrestling fan more who will already have an idea who many of these are. I think they should include more 'Road to...' excerpts on TV, but this whole line of argument often feels disingenuous since AEW isn't the first or last promotion to do this. WCW put more unintroduced talent on TV during their boom period than AEW does. NXT/205 Live often did the same because HHH probably knew the audience watching those shows didn't need as much spoonfeeding. Look at Adam Cole's debut in NXT coming from ROH, immediately reuniting with reDRagon. And the crowd knew who he was even though the only major promotion he'd been in before then was NJPW.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what are you guys talking about?
> 
> casuals have no attention span and no google - they can’t remember Braun
> 
> ...



Ignoring the sarcasm, even if you don't remember them, if you watch the product weekly there has been packages re introducing them and showing highlights of their careers. There's a reason to care. You know they're gonna be there.

Juice will be there for one match, lose, and go home. Why would anyone care? What's the point?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright, Bandido is a former ROH World Champion, a former ROH 6-Man Tag Team Champion, a former PWG World Champion, a former Progress Tag Team Champion, a former WWA World Welterweight Champion, and a few other nice accolades in other smaller wrestling promotions.

He's rated highly by various wrestling fans, and I recall Bandido being a great wrestler too due to that tremendous match against Jonathan Gresham back in early April (on ROH Supercard of Honor).

He's currently a freelancer atm.

Bandido had three 5-Star matches in 2019 (with 1 of them being against Will Ospreay).

He also ranked 4th place for being the Most Outstanding Wrestler in 2018.

See?

That only took me like 2-3 minutes to look up Bandido's background/accolades.

Everything else was just me writing this whole post.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

About 5,000 tickets sold now for tonight.

Brian Cage worked Elevation against former ROH TV and Tag champ Tracy Williams. Cage was still managed by Prince Nana who bought Tully Blanchard Enterprises at the last ROH PPV.

Trish Adora vs. Skye Blue was also taped and Dante Martin/Tony Deppen vs. Lucha Brothers which was apparently very good.

A lot of current/ex-ROH on the Elevation tapings (no surprise with it being Philly) with Dalton Castle also appearing. Main event: Danhausen, Best Friends & Rocky Romero vs. The Factory


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Virtually every company in history has put wrestlers on TV without any or much of introduction. Difference is, AEW caters to the educated wrestling fan more who will already have an idea who many of these are. I think they should include more 'Road to...' excerpts on TV, but this whole line of argument often feels disingenuous since AEW isn't the first or last promotion to do this. WCW put more unintroduced talent on TV during their boom period than AEW does. NXT/205 Live often did the same because HHH probably knew the audience watching those shows didn't need as much spoonfeeding. Look at Adam Cole's debut in NXT coming from ROH, immediately reuniting with reDRagon. And the crowd knew who he was even though the only major promotion he'd been in before then was NJPW.


I’m not saying, nor do I think anyone has, that every single new wrestler needs an introduction. You can have someone debut without a package and get them over week by week as you go.

Likewise, nobody needed to know CM Punk was when he arrived. Same with Nash and Hall showing up on WCW. Because they knew you already knew. Like ANYBODY who watched wrestling knew.

But if you bring in an outsider to fight for a world title (over your own talent) then they should either be (a) well-known already or (b) introduced in a way that makes it clear they’re a big deal.

That can best be done IMO by either video packages (vignettes leading to an arrival are also timeless — I remember the territory days when a Stan Hansen or Abdullah the Butcher or whoever would arrive and you’d get a clip or two of them with the announcer explaining that they’re major players and why) or letting them have a match or two (or even a run-in) and beat up a known and respected guy to show .. hey this guy is worth watching, look what he just did.

I don’t see why this is controversial. I don’t follow CMLL, so if you bring in the top guy in CMLL then make it clear that’s who he is and why that means something.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Saintpat said:


> The QR code is not essential watching this past Monday’s Raw. I don’t have to even notice it and it wasn’t essential to the show — it didn’t tell me who some guy from another company who I’d never heard of is and why he’s getting a title shot. It was just an Easter Egg in the background.
> 
> Rest assured there are fans who watch and didn’t notice nor care. And that’s fine.
> 
> ...


Well I am not surprised because judging from the posts I have seen of yours, you aren't an AEW fan.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> Wow, my previous point wasn’t even about hygiene.
> 
> It *literally* takes you much less time than it does to eat or shower.
> 
> Seriously, if you don’t mind doing both of those tasks (which take much longer to complete), then taking 1-4 minutes to search up an unknown wrestler shouldn’t be a big deal.


Again, I’m not doing homework for a wrestling show. If it’s worth 1-4 minutes then devote 1-4 minutes of TV time to it.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> Alright, Bandido is a former ROH World Champion, a former ROH 6-Man Tag Team Champion, a former PWG World Champion, a former Progress Tag Team Champion, a former WWA World Welterweight Champion, and a few other nice accolades in other smaller wrestling promotions.
> 
> He's rated highly by various wrestling fans, and I recall Bandido being a great wrestler too due to that tremendous match against Jonathan Gresham back in early April (on ROH Supercard of Honor).
> 
> ...


Too bad no one at AEW took that time.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho's celebration opens Dynamite which I guess will transition into his defense against former ROH champ Bandido.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nah, just look up who the unknown wrestlers are, and save ourselves these debates.

I'd rather have them continue doing these extremely limited video packages too.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> can somebody point me to the dexter lumis video package?
> 
> i want to check it out. I heard he started kidnapping miz on his debut and they must have explained why
> 
> ...


For the WWE fans who don't watch NXT, they are lost in the sauce as to who these new people are. But it's only a problem when AEW does it. 😉


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Scuba Steve said:


> Well I am not surprised because judging from the posts I have seen of yours, you aren't an AEW fan.


I don’t know how you define fan but …

1) I watch Dynamite regularly

2) I have paid to go to the one live show in my area (sorry, I don’t live in Chicago) and got three workmates to go with me

3) I have bought merch

4) I’ve watched some PPV but not all (didn’t care about the Forbidden Gate and the trend lately of not building the main event or even most matches has left me not interested enough to invest money in buying)

Yes I an unapologetically critical of some things about the product. I don’t drink the Kool-Aid. I think at times the company looks like a clown show as far as how it is run and how it markets itself. I think Tony Khan is mostly inept (but hey he has a lot of money). I like a lot of the talent and enjoy those wrestlers very much.

So if that makes me not a fan in your eyes, sure, whatever.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Whos this Bandido guy?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Saintpat said:


> I don’t know how you define fan but …
> 
> 1) I watch Dynamite regularly
> 
> ...



Not good enough bro better go catch up on NJPW youtube videos or you ain't a real wrasslin fan


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

why are they calling it a new era? That's some WWE shit for sure LOL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought this pizza guy got cancelled?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Apparently that Luigi Pizza guy is a huge anti vaxxer loon


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Starting off with Sports Entertainment shit. Come on TK!


Am I doing it right?!?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I thought this pizza guy got cancelled?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

All I am going to pay attention to in this segment is Anna's shirt.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Parker ripping off Reigns. That's low rent heat. Lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Since gifs.com isn't working for me, I will just post the tweet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575274900964655106


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh, I literally did not even see the pizza guy until just now thanks to Anna Jay.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575275378075115522


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

One Shed said:


> All I am going to pay attention to in this segment is Anna's shirt.



Please be low quality buttons that'll pop


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jericho has been terrible for about 7 years, outside of the mocking Cody promo


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Jericho having to coach her on stage. LOL!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Evil Luigi


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Is that pizza guy on crack


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

But shout out to Jericho, he finally got to be a big fish in a medium pond... Though some how he still couldn't actually be top guy


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Anna Jay's promos are the most unintentionally hilarious thing in the business right now.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Jericho has been terrible for about 7 years, outside of the mocking Cody promo



The vortex of Jericho bullshitness, suck me in mannnn


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575275794322132992


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jericho's shoes kinda look like Crocs


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jericho deserved a run with the main AEW title, not ROH’s title


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Ocho.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Daniel Garcia acting is so awful. Can't wait till they beat the shit out of him and throw him out the group.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575274160590405639
*Here for the MJF promo and to see if Saraya is even cleared to wrestle.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Anna was somehow better in a group that never got on TV


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

scshaastin said:


> Evil Luigi


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Big Jake must be training for another MMA fight or stuck in hurricane territory.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Anna Jay <3333


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575276318131896320


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Can they stop trying to make Garcia a thing? He makes Steve Blackman look like the Rock in the charisma department comparatively


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Garcia is terrible lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I don’t understand. That hat is supposed to be a diss?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jericho drags shit down


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575276727676411904


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This is cringe.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Love me some pizza, but Anna Jay is one tasty treat that can't be beat.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Jericho drags shit down


How could he drag the likes of Garcia down?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Can they stop trying to make Garcia a thing? He makes Steve Blackman look like the Rock in the charisma department comparatively


Garcia is bland, but get off 90s era dick. Blackman is way worse.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> Garcia drags shit down


Fixed it for you.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh God Jericho and Bryan still fighting over Danny's heart. What a love story.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

This would be a good storyline if Garcia was worth wasting time on it for.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Bryan will ultimately beat jericho for the roh title


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

One Shed said:


> This is cringe.












:^)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> How could he drag the likes of Garcia down?


He drags shit down by existing, this group exists to feed Jerichos ego


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Tough choice for Garcia between being Chris Jericho's lackey and Daniel Bryan's sidekick.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Garcia is bland, but get off 90s era dick. Blackman is way worse.


blackman had legit street cred. Dude could probably beat up Brock Lesnar and Ken Shamrock


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

lol @ the Khan >HHH sign


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Fixed it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

redban said:


> blackman had legit street cred. Dude could probably beat up Brock Lesnar and Ken Shamrock


No he couldn't


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Saintpat said:


> I don’t know how you define fan but …
> 
> 1) I watch Dynamite regularly
> 
> ...


I have yet to see you say a single positive thing about the company. Not saying you haven't as I haven't seen all of your posts.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

"why are they giving Garcia this TV time", are we going to ignore the great crowd reactions he's getting and how much the fans really wants him to break away from Jericho? Or like always crowd reactions don't matter according to this forum when it's someone you don't like.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Garcia is bland, but get off 90s era dick. Blackman is way worse.


Blackman was nothing special but was 100 times better than Garcia. He looked like a badass who could fuck someone up. Garcia looks like he should be waiting tables at Luigi's pizza restaurant


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

redban said:


> blackman had legit street cred. Dude could probably beat up Brock Lesnar and Ken Shamrock


Lol that is not true


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Can Garcia and the pizza guy go open up some fusion restaurant and get off the screen?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

shadow_spinner said:


> "why are they giving Garcia this TV time", are we going to ignore the great crowd reactions he's getting and how much the fans really wants him to break away from Jericho? Or like always crowd reactions don't matter according to this forum when it's someone you don't like.



The people who go to AEW shows would cheer Tony Khan pooping in the middle of the ring and call it high art the rest of us don't understand. 


It means nothing.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Garcia fucking sucks. No presence whatsoever no matter how much they try to force it.

He's a lispy dork.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Back when Jericho was putting over Danielson


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> He drags shit down by existing, this group exists to feed Jerichos ego


The group itself sucks. He can't drag a bunch of jabronis down


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Get Garcia away from the fucking mic. Please, God.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Blackman was nothing special but was 100 times better than Garcia. He looked like a badass who could fuck someone up. Garcia looks like he should be waiting tables at Luigi's pizza restaurant


Blackman was trash and the only thing memorable about him was his theme. Garcia is also trash, but he can at least wrestle. Blackman had bad matches and promos


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The people who go to AEW shows would cheer Tony Khan pooping in the middle of the ring and call it high art the rest of us don't understand.
> 
> 
> It means nothing.


So it means nothing only when it's AEW then, or just 2022 fans


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575277813246164993


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Garcia fucking sucks. No presence whatsoever no matter how much they try to force it.
> 
> He's a lispy dork.


Guy makes Paul London look like peak Batista comparatively in terms of look and presence


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh good, a tag match playas...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Garcia rules, great to see the fans cheering him.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Do you wanna know what know what would be entertaining? You Hawk Hogan! 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> The group itself sucks. He can't drag a bunch of jabronis down


100% agree there it's a shitty group lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

shadow_spinner said:


> So it means nothing only when it's AEW then, or just 2022 fans



It's the same 900k-1 mil hardcores he appeals too. If you want them to just stay that for their entire existence, push more Daniel Garcias.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Garcia only has one tone to his voice?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575278026530721794


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Blackman was trash and the only thing memorable about him was his theme. Garcia is also trash, but he can at least wrestle. Blackman had bad matches and promos


Blackman had credible offense and a physical presence. Garcia isn't credible and looks like he works at Subways. Blackman was 100 times better than this loser


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Right here, in Philadelphia..


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey look it's ratings killer Deeb!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Bryan vs Renard is a match for Rampage , not Dynamite


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Been a minute since I've seen Ricky Starks wrestle


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Music Man smoked some of Tony’s weed.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Regal is killing me 😂😂😂

great opening segment btw. I was sports entertained.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

What the fuck is Regal on.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I really hate how they are throwing Juice out there with no background information for the viewers(other than he beat Moxley). Juice is a pretty decent heel.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Regal going from playfully teasing Excalibur to just sexually harassing him


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, now we know the music guy called out of work today.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bruh, that pizza guy is deader than dead. :0

And +1 to Excalibur for the Ian shout-out, since shit's getting pretty gnarly down here.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575278803655467009


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> What the fuck is Regal on.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Can they keep Regal as commentator full time? He's the best guy there. He was great in NXT.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

redban said:


> Bryan vs Renard is a match for Rampage , not Dynamite


As long its under 10 minutes we should be fine.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575279059856199684


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Probably just gonna catch highlights on youtube from this point forward. AEW has killed my interest with all of their questionable booking decisions as of late. The company has also lost steam with Punk and The Elite not being there.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ask for help commercial taking on a new meaning with all the backstage drama. 🤣


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> As long its under 10 minutes we should be fine.



LOL


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> As long its under 10 minutes we should be fine.


Not every Dynamite needs PPV caliber matches


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Blackman had credible offense and a physical presence. Garcia isn't credible and looks like he works at Subways. Blackman was 100 times better than this loser


Stop the bull shit, nobody liked Steve Blackman when Steve Blackman was actually around. It's why he got stuck with fucking Al Snow for head cheese.

You're retroactively pretending folk liked him because he had a legit background. The reality is despite being a legit martial artist MNW fans didn't give 2 FUCKS about Steve Blackman and his sticks


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

shadow_spinner said:


> Not every Dynamite needs PPV caliber matches


Yeah, just squash this Jabroni and move on to the next segment. No need to waste precious airtime on Daddy Magic.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

This is already going far too long.

Why does every fucking match have to be 10+ minutes.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I seen someone on twitter said Miro hasn't wrestled on Dynamite in 6 months, seriously wtf? Tony wants to keep these guys signed but has no interest in using them, i don't get it.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ha imagine Danielson ever looking dominant. Like at all..ever.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bald Ref clueless as always.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

shadow_spinner said:


> Not every Dynamite needs PPV caliber matches


Not every match that doesn't feature Wardlow needs to be a back and forth. It can just be a squash.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Wrestling fans need to bring back the 'boring' chant. Right now would be a good time.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL Claudio taking out the trash pretty funny


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes Daddy magic needs 15 minutes and 2.9 counts on Danielson LOL jesus


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Claudio is Dexter Lumis now


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cesaro is strong AF.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Any Philly legends we can see tonight? Is Stevie Richards doing anything? Nick Cage? Raven?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Araragi *This custody of Garcia storyline seems awfully familiar 🤔

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556658927953215488*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The NJPW relationship is such a waste of time, the talent aren't in AEW, showcasing them and taking away time your homegrown talent could have is dumb.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Moxley should still do the paradigm shift like that one he did to Jericho


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Hangman not advertised? Didn’t he win some #1 contender’s battle royale on Friday


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I am suffering from severe Moxley fatigue.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> This is already going far too long.
> 
> Why does every fucking match have to be 10+ minutes.


My guess is because one of the biggest complaints about WWE is thy not giving wrestlers time and opportunity to show what they can do. So I guess since the start if the company, one of their philosophies was to give every wrestler, no matter who the time to shine. Some like it, some don't


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Geeee said:


> Moxley should still do the paradigm shift like that one he did to Jericho


Yeah instead of doing it like a lame double arm suplex that has no impact.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Finally some background work for the main event.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

We should get MJF and Wheeler Yuta promo rematch. The last one was so competitive 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Beat the champ to earn a shot at the title is WWE booking 101. Keep that crap out of here.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> The NJPW relationship is such a waste of time, the talent aren't in AEW, showcasing them and taking away time your homegrown talent could have is dumb.


there’s a certain allure when you see wrestlers from another promotion, and it keeps a certain amount of freshness in the product, as new names come in and out

WWE never did these cross-promotional stuff, but most promotions in wrestling history were big on the idea


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575281657870958594


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*YES!!!







*


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Scuba Steve said:


> I have yet to see you say a single positive thing about the company. Not saying you haven't as I haven't seen all of your posts.


Well the majority of my posts in the last few weeks have been about (or tangents) off a really messy backstage situation and I don’t see a lot to praise there on anyone’s part.

If you want an example, earlier today I posted on the thread about Sting and Darby about how smart that pairing is and why it works.

EDIT: Also probably half my posts are jokes and pretty obviously so. I don’t consider them positive or negative.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

redban said:


> there’s a certain allure when you see wrestlers from another promotion, and it keeps a certain amount of freshness in the product, as new names come in and out
> 
> WWE never did these cross-promotional stuff, but most promotions in wrestling history were big on the idea


They did back in the 90's with ECW for a few weeks and did have a PPV in Japan in the early 90's. Since the MNW and going public, they have acted like they're the only wrestling company that exists.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

One Shed said:


> Beat the champ to earn a shot at the title is WWE booking 101. Keep that crap out of here.



Juice randomly gets a shot then Hangman wins a battle royal to get a shot.


Almost like they don't have a ranking system.











Almost.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Not good enough bro better go catch up on NJPW youtube videos or you ain't a real wrasslin fan


KING OF SPORT!!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

lots of recaps this week


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I havent saw this commercial for YEARS! Its that JG Wentworth commercial with the fat asses singing on the bus 😂


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

It’s crazy how little The Rock’s acting has improved after all these years. Cena has already surpassed him.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> @Araragi *This custody of Garcia storyline seems awfully familiar 🤔
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556658927953215488*


That's nice but not enough to save him from my mute button.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Hometown boy Yuta


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wheeler back to get completely embarrassed again.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If Jay White is there with Gedo to kick Moxs ass after the match I approve. If not, fuck that noise


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Poor Yuta trying so hard.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

God, this is off to a fucking terrible start with Yuta and Garcia.

Two nobodies with the presence, charisma and mic skills of a potato.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That jobber looks like Kenta 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

shadow_spinner said:


> It’s crazy how little The Rock’s acting has improved after all these years. Cena has already surpassed him.


batista better than both imo


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Garcia AND Yuta have mics tonight? No one deserves this torture.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MJF watching this promo


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

I’d rather see Sonny Kiss and Joey Janela in a live sex celebration over Wheeler


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

 
Yuta really out here trying to promo battle with MJF. At least he has hometown advantage.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Yuta's voice is like a fucking squeeky voiced 13 year old. Jesus.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> God, this is off to a fucking terrible start with Yuta and Garcia.
> 
> Two nobodies with the presence, charisma and mic skills of a potato.



I can't believe a roster like this has half the show dedicated to Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia talking.



Utter insanity. Help me figure it out.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> That jobber looks like Kenta 😂



You talking about Jimmy Wang Yang Jr.?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 134504


I will admit I hated Juice at first, but he grew on me.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

shadow_spinner said:


> It’s crazy how little The Rock’s acting has improved after all these years. Cena has already surpassed him.


Agreed, and he just makes way too many movies, literally has a new movie every month it seems, and never has any standout roles anyone remembers. Cena in Peacemaker alone stands out and is far better than anything Rock has done imo.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Can Yuta and Garcia go away already? These guys are fucking horrible and have the presence of fast food workers


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

I wonder whether 80% of the people commenting on AEW threads every week like anything? It's always a downer.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Oh my God, get Wheeler Useless off my TV 🤦🏾.*


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

That voice crack, holy shit lol

Let Regal speak for this kid pls


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MJF!!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

HEEL POP!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Imagine Wheeler Yuta telling you that you have no charisma.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If MJF is true to form, he'll send one of the Firm guys to fight for him. MJF has the easiest schedule for a young wrestler ever.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

MJF sucks...am I doing it right?


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Problem with MJF is that he's too good. Yuta says "Come out here, skip all your verbiage and fight", MF his verbiage is the best thing on the show.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

shadow_spinner said:


> I wonder whether 80% of the people commenting on AEW threads every week like anything? It's always a downer.


I used to. I used to defend AEW at every turn.

Since Double or Nothing it's been a mess and mistake after mistake.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Yuta is atrocious on the mic im sorry


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If you want MJF to get booed, do not have him follow Yuta on a mic or doing anything really.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I can't believe a roster like this has half the show dedicated to Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia talking.
> 
> 
> 
> Utter insanity. Help me figure it out.


Yeah they got Miro, Andrade, Adam Cole, Brody King, Malakai Black etc, and those guys are almost never on the show. Yeah i'm aware Malakai left but before he was barely on tv and when he was he was losing. But yeah its asinine that Gacia and Yuta are on tv more than those names.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

They muted my boy MJF!


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

MJF with 7th grade humor and insulting a local sports team yet he's God according to many here. Yuta is not horrible like some here want me to pretend he is.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is cringe, get the fucking mic away from Yuta


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MJF is the draw of the night!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Tony likes promos about death. 

Next week


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yuta doing the cringe thing where he thinks if he screams its a great passionate promo. Its what alot of guys who are shit on the mic do to try and act as if they're good.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Wheeler gettin’ a big pop, and no one on here wants to acknowledge it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*If they were in any other city, the chants would be reversed.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Less talk, more wrestle.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Remember when people were saying MJF wasn’t part of this jobber stable? Good times.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dumpy dc 😂


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I have a theory. I think Khan pushing Yuta is a ploy for people to tolerate Garcia


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Sure would be useful of Wheeler Yuta was part of his own faction.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

If MJF gets the Assboys over, he is doing god's work.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Blackpool Cuckold Club 😂


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

LOL!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Araxen said:


> If MJF gets the Assboys over, he is doing god's work.


Too late, Danhausen already did that.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Remember when people were saying MJF wasn’t part of this jobber stable? Good times.


People try to defend anything on here


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm waiting for MJF to cut more compelling promos than 7th grade humor and insulting local sports teams. He hasn't been that amazing since he's returned.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MJF is better than all these other losers booked tonight and you know it!


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Why didn’t BCC come even the odds? Lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575284072590573572


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

redban said:


> Wheeler gettin’ a big pop, and no one on here wants to acknowledge it



I guess we can consider an overpushed guy getting a reaction in his hometown to be a big deal? 


I guess.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Less talk, more wrestle.



Talk is fine. Just do it with people who can.




Not Wheeler Utah.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'll take Yuta on mic over Garcia. There l said it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575284397644947457


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't take it. Get MJF off my screen. He's the stereotype of every heel jammed together. Literally brings nothing new to the table.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Liking Yuta's gear. Reminds me of Misawa's iconic tights. He did a bit better tonight on the mic too, so maybe this feud with Maxwell can be more worthwhile than I thought.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good Bunny said:


> Why didn’t BCC come even the odds? Lol


They hit the mute button a good ten minutes ago.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

MJF is a special attraction, barely wrestles and they’re wasting it on Yuta??? Morrisey better come out and squash him. Nobody wants to see him on tv. Keep his ass on the YouTube show


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Im done with tonights show, this show sucks! These jobbers suck! MJF was the only one worth watching to see.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF needs a new promo


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They really should mention the small fact that Hangman is number one contender. Mox vs Hangman is kind of a big deal, one of the few big matches between OGs not yet given away.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is there really any point in watching anything outside of MJF, Danielson and Moxley's stuff? doesn't seem like it.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This company leaves Miro and Wardlow off TV but dedicated the first hour to Yuta and Garcia. Somebody explain this shit to me, please.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Good Bunny said:


> Why didn’t BCC come even the odds? Lol




Moxley in the parking lot.

Danielson taking a post match shower.

Cesero raping that guy he kidnapped.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Good Bunny said:


> Why didn’t BCC come even the odds? Lol


bryan just wrestled. Claudio left to to take that guy out of the arena. Moxley has that big match with Juice. Makes sense that Wheeler is on his own here


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Yuta at least better on the mic than Brian Pillman Jr., who they had go one on one with MJF once upon a time


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

shadow_spinner said:


> I'm waiting for MJF to cut more compelling promos than 7th grade humor and insulting local sports teams. He hasn't been that amazing since he's returned.


In a show where we've been subjected to two of the worst in the company on the mic, you're really going to try to go at MJF?

Fuck me, you talk about people never seeming happy with the product and then slag one of only good things going for it. If we all went with the line that MJF isn't that good either there really would be little reason to keep watching.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Yuta vs MJF on the mic


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

You could hear a pin drop.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Heath Slater grew a goatee and calls himself Juice now?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

JUICE!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bullet Club at this point by the looks of it is like NWO at the tail end, just no reason to still be a thing and just has a bunch of dudes in it that aint stars. Once Omega, Hangman and The Bucks left it should've ended.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They iced Wardlow after the MJF program, can't find TV time for him but they're showcasing talent from another company. Tony Khan is dumb as fuck


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Moxley to win after a hard-fought contest, and Hangman will come to stare down


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Rock hard Juice Robinson is coming


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

One week into Moxley's latest reign and it's already insufferable to me.

The guy is so boring.


----------



## iamjethro (Oct 3, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Bullet Club at this point by the looks of it is like NWO at the tail end, just no reason to still be a thing and just has a bunch of dudes in in it that aint stars.


 Agreed. Shelf life reached.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Bullet Club at this point by the looks of it is like NWO at the tail end, just no reason to still be a thing and just has a bunch of dudes in in it that aint stars.



They're still a massive money maker in Japan.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I read some of Moxley’s book last night. He mentioned that Juice Robinson was his first opponent in NIPW, and they’re close friends in real life


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Juice in the hoose.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"I'm going to go sit in the Skybox and watch Jon Moxley be a horrible wrestler." 

They tried to tell me heels always lie this morning though *😂😂😂


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

DrEagles said:


> MJF is a special attraction, barely wrestles and they’re wasting it on Yuta??? Morrisey better come out and squash him. Nobody wants to see him on tv. Keep his ass on the YouTube show


Yuta is a good wrestler who MJF an beat. Nothing wrong with that


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did Juice get a reaction???


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Women getting the 9:15 slot again? 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

shadow_spinner said:


> Yuta is a good wrestler who MJF an beat. Nothing wrong with that


and Yuta got great reactions in that segment. The crowd was chanting his name


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Can we keep please just stop with Wheeler Yuta. You have f'ing Wardlow, but we have to see this clown all the time instead.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

You'd think AEW was 2000 WCW or 2015 WWE given all the hate and negativity on these threads every week smh


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Bullet Club at this point by the looks of it is like NWO at the tail end, just no reason to still be a thing and just has a bunch of dudes in it that aint stars. Once Omega, Hangman and The Bucks left it should've ended.


Seems to be a common theme. Like Aces and Eights returning with it's 2 worst members


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Good Bunny said:


> Women getting the 9:15 slot again? 😂




Da Doctor Will See Ya Now” quarter hour.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Is Juice actually a free agent or just story line?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Miro hasn't had a match on dynamite since June, if anyone is wondering.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Cmon gimme Jay White here


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Bullet Club at this point by the looks of it is like NWO at the tail end, just no reason to still be a thing and just has a bunch of dudes in it that aint stars. Once Omega, Hangman and The Bucks left it should've ended.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

shadow_spinner said:


> You'd think AEW was 2000 WCW or 2015 WWE given all the hate and negativity on these threads every week smh


WCW 2000 was way more entertaining than this shit show.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575286791225196544


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The XL 2 said:


> Miro hasn't had a match on dynamite since June, if anyone is wondering.



B+ player. Dynamite for the real stars like Wheeler Utah and Marina Shafir. 😃


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The XL 2 said:


> Miro hasn't had a match on dynamite since June, if anyone is wondering.


Yeah, yet Garcia and Wheeler constantly get tv time.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bullet Club is about a decade old now and still moving merch, so why would you kill it? The IWGP champ is Bullet Club leader. Put Bay Bay in charge of the US branch and watch the t-shirts move in the States again.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> They iced Wardlow after the MJF program, can't find TV time for him but they're showcasing talent from another company. Tony Khan is dumb as fuck


They're giving Moxley a clean win over a 'credible nobody' here while keeping Wardlow strong for a future money match... isn't that kinda smart?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Still a bit wild how Juice went from a hippie jobber in NXT to a fairly decorated gaijin in NJPW. Good on him for stepping up and forging his own path instead of winding up being known only as Toni Storm's husband.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

So what’s supposed to main event? Ricky Starks? Toni vs Deeb? Saraya’s promo?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This is definitely the quietist Mox match I have ever seen. Wow.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wait, did they just announce on commentary that Juice Robinson is a free agent atm?


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I don't get why they have these Championship eliminator matches.


CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Seems to be a common theme. Like Aces and Eights returning with it's 2 worst members


Well why not? Unless you're planning a big reunion in the future you might as well use the name recognition.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

scshaastin said:


> Rock hard Juice Robinson is coming


Toni Storm sure thinks so. 😉


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

3venflow said:


> Bullet Club is about a decade old now and still moving merch, so why would you kill it? The IWGP champ is Bullet Club leader. Put Bay Bay in charge of the US branch and watch the t-shirts move in the States again.


Bay Bay will kill the group for good if the ly let that skinny geek in the group.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look Moxley's bleeding, what took him so long?


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> Wait, did they just announce on commentary that Juice Robinson is a free agent atm?


It's been mentioned in previews for the match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Juice throws one of the best punches going in the biz today.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

IronMan8 said:


> They're giving Moxley a clean win over a 'credible nobody' here while keeping Wardlow strong for a future money match... isn't that kinda smart?


They're keeping him strong by keeping him off of TV? First time I heard of that booking strategy. You're qualified to be a writer for AEW


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

redban said:


> So what’s supposed to main event? Ricky Starks? Toni vs Deeb? Saraya’s promo?


Jericho vs. Bandido


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Moxley likes blood more than R Kelly likes kids


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Wait, did they just announce on commentary that Juice Robinson is a free agent atm?


Yeah, it's based on an interview he just did. I got the impression he was kayfabing it a bit as a Bullet Club guy. If not, maybe AEW is opening the door for him here.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575287178162233346


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I wouldn't mind a Jay White/MJF cross promotion alliance.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575288052549062656


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575287178162233346


Are TDE Wrestling paying you commission?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

scshaastin said:


> Rock hard Juice Robinson is coming



He ambushed Moxley from behind too. Ouch.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Nothing Finer said:


> I don't get why they have these Championship eliminator matches.
> 
> 
> Well why not? Unless you're planning a big reunion in the future you might as well use the name recognition.


Think it was for one PPV anyway, I'm sure that Brisco and Bischoff are not in demand, so they were easy to get.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575287359645667328


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It sounds like there are maybe five people in the audience if I close my eyes.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Great episode so far


Jericho gold as usual
Garcia cut a good promo (nobody is complaining about it, so you know it was good) 
Danielson match
Video packages for the main event and recaps from last week
Yuta surprisingly decent promo (only a little complaining, so that means he was good) 
Moxley match

Basically, their stars are wrestling matches and their top heels are being used to cut promos to help young guys in their 20's grow into better talents for the future. This is smart booking and we've still got Saraya + a Jericho title match to come


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> They're keeping him strong by keeping him off of TV? First time I heard of that booking strategy. You should qualified to be a writer for AEW


Look at how Hunter has booked Kross. He went from a lukewarm reaction upon his return to now big reactions. Because he's on the fuckin show every week doing something. Kicking ass, cutting a promo, whatever. He's kept his aura by only having him in one match but he always doing something so the people don't forget.


That's exactly what Wardlow should be. I don't care if he's on the beach with chicks coming up to him slobbering. He needs to be on TV every week doing SOMETHING. It's criminal booking.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This match sucks.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575288343914598403


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Crowd killing match.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Great match!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

So was that Juice’s finisher? The pulp fiction


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Wheeler is such a fucking geek!


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

One Shed said:


> It sounds like there are maybe five people in the audience if I close my eyes.


Come on dude, you've made like 10 negative posts in this thread without any substance. At least be funny and make us laugh if you're gunna troll


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

He won with an armbar? I see that right?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lmao Juice came to the states to lose like THAT? Lmaoo


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well that was a match


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Super Mox strikes again.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

One Shed said:


> Beat the champ to earn a shot at the title is WWE booking 101. Keep that crap out of here.


It has existed in pro wrestling for fifty years or so. 

WWE not doing it for a loooooong time and then massively overdoing it doesn’t make it a bad concept.

It makes it a bad idea by WWE. They had a monopoly on TV most of the first twenty years of this century. They will probably cut back on that overdone crutch under the new boss.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Hangman with a Dolly Parton pink shirt


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox vs Hangman 😍😍😍


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hangman aka the guy who isn't a whiny bitch


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575289175032602624


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

3venflow said:


> They really should mention the small fact that Hangman is number one contender. Mox vs Hangman is kind of a big deal, one of the few big matches between OGs not yet given away.


Ask and you shall receive. :0


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey its the guy who hasn't done anything in 2 months but wear tye dye and win a jobber battle royal.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cowboy Shit chants

But let the Cornette Crew talk Hangman isn't over


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> Come on dude, you've made like 10 negative posts in this thread without any substance. At least be funny and make us laugh if you're gunna troll


Did I say something incorrect? If anything, the local crowd is usually loud for Mox. It was bizarre.

Also, if AEW is going to troll all of us by giving Garcia and Yuta microphones, they need some back.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Is the Chip like MITB?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Boreman Page 🤧🤧


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Cowboy Shit chants
> 
> But let the Cornette Crew talk Hangman isn't over



Who the fuck would be dumb enough to say he isn't over with their core fanbase?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol at booking Yuta like a badass. Good fucking lord.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Love the execution of the segment. Hate that it was wasted on Wheeler Yuta.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

This was a cool angle and brawl yet most people here will say it sucked because Yuta was involved.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

You'd think Max would have Big Will Morrissey stood behind him.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I think this is the first time that MJF has taken a bump/hit since the Wardlow squash at Double or Nothing (unless I'm forgetting a moment afterwards).


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

shadow_spinner said:


> Is the Chip like MITB?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

All In footage of Bandido. Smart.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

shadow_spinner said:


> This was a cool angle and brawl yet most people here will say it sucked because Yuta was involved.


I thought the visual of Yuta sneaking up behind MJF was great.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

If you don't like the show then don't watch or comment here being a downer to some of us who actually want to enjoy the show.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Yuta and Garcia both getting good follow-up programs since main eventing Dynamite, this is how you build young talent


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ROH is a separate show they said.

Don’t worry about seeing their titles on AEW television they said.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Geeee said:


> I thought the visual of Yuta sneaking up behind MJF was great.


it was. And the live crowd seemed to love it


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

shadow_spinner said:


> Is the Chip like MITB?


Never has been before, but the way they're talking about it it certainly is now. I supposed the idea is you can get people to tune in if you play up the chances of a title change.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Geeee said:


> I thought the visual of Yuta sneaking up behind MJF was great.



Yeah, imagine doing it with a guy who actually has a chance to be a star.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bandido rules. Putting him with Jericho in 2022 is not the way to showcase him.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

shadow_spinner said:


> If you don't like the show then don't watch or comment here being a downer to some of us who actually want to enjoy the show.


You indy marks did that shit in the WWE section for years. Suck it up


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shadow_spinner said:


> If you don't like the show then don't watch or comment here being a downer to some of us who actually want to enjoy the show.


We all WANT to enjoy the show, the problem is they keep presenting things that make that difficult.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RIP Coolio btw, wtf.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

It's exactly the same


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It’s almost 9:15 playas.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Deeb.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> RIP Coolio btw, wtf.



WTF


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

shadow_spinner said:


> If you don't like the show then don't watch or comment here being a downer to some of us who actually want to enjoy the show.


I'm loving the show so far, this is on track to be a top 20% episode like last week. Typically great Dynamite!

TK's has been at his best this past month based on ratings + reviews of the shows, it's just a handful of the same posters who think it's funny to try and create the perception that AEW sucks by repeatedly spamming short, simple negative posts that take then 3 seconds to type


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF loved wrestling Yuta, probably sees him as a safe opponent after not wrestling for months.

BTW, Yuta should shave the beard again IMO.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Things are about to get cringe.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Let's be honest. Paige only signed to get in the triple teams.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> WTF



Yeah man dead at 59


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Oh look. It's someone named Juice Robinson. As someone who has never watched a second of NJPW, I could care less about this match. God forbid you see an AEW talent on a AEW show. Oh look. ROH titles still getting more focus than AEW titles. Who is the TNT champ? Oh. Wardlow. I almost forgot. I recall a time the TNT title mattered more on a AEW show than ROH. Garcia and Yuta on the mic all over the first 40 minutes. Can they form a tag team called bland and basic? Thank god for that MJF promo.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Falling in Reverse “Zombified” - a song that attacks cancel culture

suraya is actually dating the lead singer of the band, which might have given TK a discount in royalty fee


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I've been pronouncing it Sar-eye-ah for all these years.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

She's got her boobs covered. L look


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Paige/Saraya's peak will always be 2013 to me but that was 9 years ago. lets see how good she still is


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

SHE SAID THE THING!!!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

AEW fans at its best ready to jerk themselves off for 3 weeks over the weekly debut until no one cares.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

lol another change? another revolution? Wrestling women's divisions are like failed states governments.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Just found out Coolio died and I'm devastated.*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh Paige is the new commissioner of the women's division or some shit.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

When im trying to be a fucking aew fan but aew fans are killing it for me. Losers saying this is your house to this person.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Absolution II? 😬


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Skye Blue wearing black...reality has no meaning


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

WTF is this.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This feels like some Shit Impact wrestling storyline incoming. Mickie james says hi.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Safe to say, the babyface side of the women's division is quite thin. Shida must be in Japan.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Skye Blue out there? lol solely a wrestler for having a great ass and showing it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> WTF is this.



Gotta kill time till 9:15.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm willing to forgive Saraya for having those ratchet-ass talons and that torso tramp stamp due to her rocking those leather pants and Converses. <3

Can't wait for the House of Black to be rebranded as the House of Saraya and become a girl power group instead of a macabre, black metal stable.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

What a stacked division 🤣


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If Randy Lahey was still around he'd be having a FUCKING HEART ATTACK right now lmao


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

obviously setting up women's blood and guts


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

The women's division is made up of five women?

and what the fuck is this?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That's it? That's all the division?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

3venflow said:


> Safe to say, the babyface side of the women's division is quite thin. Shida must be in Japan.


The woman who got the biggest crowd pops is injured


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Jamie looking hotter than normal tonight. I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This has been a truly brutal show. God God


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Just found out Coolio died and I'm devastated.*



Yeah man shits fucked


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Saraya looks fucking hot. The face division though is fucking weak as fuck in AEW.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

The XL 2 said:


> This has been a truly brutal show. God God


Fuck me, the day I decided NOT to take an edible for dynamite.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Why is Skye Blue out there? *lol solely a wrestler for having a great ass and showing it.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't get it "You of all people making fun of my name"? whats wrong with Britt Baker? that really made no sense and was a lame comeback.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Her comeback was "your name rhymes with shit"? Lmao wtf


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Your name rhymes with shit? That’s what they bleeped out?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah man shits fucked


No fucking way? COOLIO DEAD? SERIOUSLY?


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Just turn Hayter face FFS


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Britt : You're just a catchphrase

Her partner


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This segment is dying a horrible death my God dude


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

God, that censoring is so whack. Just muting them wouldn't be as cringey, but it's still a damn shame overall. :\


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Saraya vs. Serene would have ben good back in 2013. Maybe we can see that match soon


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This show is…unfortunately…dying.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Noooooo end this! Get to the damn match!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

So the promo suggests that suraya won’t wrestle. She drew other wrestlers out to draw attention away from herself, and Britt’s comment about her neck suggests that she won’t be medically cleared


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And Paige still didn't say what shes doing here, wrestling? manager? commissioner?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They have a solid collection of 8 women, just not a good segment. But I give them an A for effort


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

"Your name rhymes with shit", good Lord.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh God more shots at Vince. Bleghhh


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It wasn’t censored on FITE.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

This is awkward.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I refuse to believe that Serena Deeb isn't actually a 57 year old meth addict.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That Jamie Hayter chant tho. Nice to see Philly being cultured. 👌


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

At least they finally have a woman who can hang with Britt on the mic. But this all feels forced and the babyface side being so piss weak made that part cringe. They should turn Nyla Rose and have her do her social media shtick on TV.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Lumberjill* please


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

this crowd gives no fucks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounded like the insert of the title was a complete impromptu LMFAO. I like how she forced her friend to put her title on the line LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575293436789489665


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Did Saraya just say that TK listens to her? Um what? Even when Vince was in charge the women were featured far more prominently the last 5 years.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jim Ross probably sad he's not sitting next to Saraya right now.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

And now they put her on commentary? Sigh. Why.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow that was a terrible promo by Paige, came off incredibly awkward, looked lost, said a whole lot of nothing, and then just blurted out without any explanation "Uh we decided this is gonna be a lumberjack match, and uh its for the title, lets get it started!" seriously wtf?


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Wait a minute, who's the blonde lumberjill?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

RIP Coolio

Even Weird Al recognized his best song


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575293436789489665


More of that big ass please


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Can we please unban Randy Lahey for one day so I can get his thoughts on this segment lmao


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

IMO doing a lumberjack match with 8 people around the ring is a little silly but then almost no lumberjack matches are good anyway. Maybe this format will be better


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

How did that Juice Robinson fella’ land a babe like Toni


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Remember when all the women were fighting in the ring then Stephanie came down and told them that the women will finally have a royal rumble. Then everyone stopped fighting to hug and congratute each other?

Can't wait for Paige to introduce the first ever women's casino ladder match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Her comeback was "your name rhymes with shit"? Lmao wtf


I thought she might have said "you're name rhymes with clit" to get bleeped out...and it is Paige after all.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> This show is…unfortunately…dying.


Khan is fresh out of idea, ran through all his big matches, and doesn't know how to get everyone on TV consistently. It's just a matter of time


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is such bad television


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why do they keep trying with Deeb? It's painfully obvious no one cares.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And what was that dig at Vince? Paige was booked fine until she had to retire due to her medical issues, so i don't see a reason she has to take a jab at Vince.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Sounded like the insert of the title was a complete impromptu LMFAO. I like how she forced her friend to put her title on the line LOL


It was always supposed to be a title match, she just dropped in "for the Championship" because the crowd response to the lumberjack announcement was non-existent.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The past 15 minutes is about as McMahon WWE as it gets.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> Khan is fresh out of idea, ran through all his big matches, and doesn't know how to get everyone on TV consistently. It's just a matter of time


so true


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why doesn't AEW hire Mickie James, Shes much better than Madison Rayne


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So she's not cleared and her groundbreaking announcement was a f** lumberjack match with the worst women's division in the world. Good night. This is unwatchable and I'm already pissed off about Coolio dying.







*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ockap said:


> Wait a minute, who's the blonde lumberjill?


uhh blondes at ringside: Penelope Ford, Britt Baker, Madison Rayne


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> And what was that dig at Vince? Paige was booked fine until she had to retire due to her medical issues, so i don't see a reason she has to take a jab at Vince.



She won the belt on her first night lmao.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> And what was that dig at Vince? Paige was booked fine until she had to retire due to her medical issues, so i don't see a reasons he has to take a jab at Vince.


It's cool to take shots at succesful white men these days. No matter how much they've helped you and made you who you are. White man bad! orange man worse!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nothing Finer said:


> "Your name rhymes with shit", good Lord.


That totally sounded like a WWE phrase lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol and after all the hype of her return shes not cleared to wrestle and is just gonna be in charge of the shitty womens division and cut bad awkward promos? lol ok.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redban said:


> So the promo suggests that suraya won’t wrestle. She drew other wrestlers out to draw attention away from herself, and Britt’s comment about her neck suggests that she won’t be medically cleared


Yep. Spokesperson or Women's GM. No wrestling i think.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bring Cody back.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Another week of no Wardlow.

The biggest fumble in pro wrestling history.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> That totally sounded like a WWE phrase lol



Our talents don't need scripting!!! 




Yeah about that.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> That totally sounded like a WWE phrase lol


to be fair though, Britt’s line was very bad too - Suh-rye-uh-sis?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Can we please unban Randy Lahey for one day so I can get his thoughts on this segment lmao


He probably needs a wellness check after this segment.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *So she's not cleared and her groundbreaking announcement was a f** lumberjack match with the worst women's division in the world. Good night. This is unwatchable and I'm already pissed off about Coolio dying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Why doesn't AEW stop featuring women on tv?


fixed


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> Skye Blue wearing black...reality has no meaning


Her night attire


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Why doesn't AEW hire Mickie James, Shes much better than Madison Rayne


I just noticed Madison was in the ring tonight, when was she hired ? Haha


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

redban said:


> to be fair though, Britt’s line was very bad too - Suh-rye-uh-sis?



Siracha was much easier.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> And what was that dig at Vince? Paige was booked fine until she had to retire due to her medical issues, so i don't see a reason she has to take a jab at Vince.


She was bland on the Smackdown review show that Punk was on too. I guess they didn't want to ask AJ, with the Punk situation.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Boldgerg said:


> Another week of no Wardlow.
> 
> The biggest fumble in pro wrestling history.


no worries, he’ll be there on Rampage high-fiving Samoa Joe at 10:45 PM


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What is this fucking match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> She won the belt on her first night lmao.


Yeah Vince literally put a rocket on her right off the bat, she won the belt on her first night off AJ the top female in the division at the time, and again was booked pretty damn well until she had to retire. Taking a jab at him like she was misused is fucking ridiculous, and shes been in AEW like a week and Tony Khan listens to her? lol ok.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wtf is Paige talking about lmao.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

redban said:


> no worries, he’ll be there on Rampage high-fiving Samoa Joe at 10:45 PM


Of all the weird shit when it comes to AEW the treatment and fumbling of Wardlow is by far the most stupid and most unexplainable.

Just bizarre.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Paige can go back to the WWE any day now. What an annoying bitch.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

Take Schiavone off commentary hes pointless


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm not one for hot potatoing titles but if Serena were to win I wouldn't complain. She's better in the ring than Toni.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If they want to do something with women that turns heads, book a Starlight Kid vs AZM best of 5 series in the 9:30 slot for five weeks running. It'd have a Mysterio vs Psychosis effect on US women's wrestling. Fans wouldn't give a shit about storylines because they'd be picking their jaws off the floor.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Why did they make Hayter look like a bitch smh.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575295637020725248


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Another week of no Wardlow.
> 
> The biggest fumble in pro wrestling history.


Dude was supposed to be AEWs Batista. They sure fucked that one up


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> Of all the weird shit when it comes to AEW the treatment and fumbling of Wardlow is by far the most stupid and most unexplainable.
> 
> Just bizarre.



I'm not even surprised by it anymore. Khans seemed to have run out of all ideas besides putting Mox in random matches every week.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ruby Soho can't even get a spot as a lumberjack


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Ockap said:


> Why did they make Hayter look like a bitch smh.


i believe Ms Hayter is a heel. But please sir, correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Just a matter of weeks before Tony starts doing cocaine off Paige’s ass. AEW about to get wild brother.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

redban said:


> to be fair though, Britt’s line was very bad too - Suh-rye-uh-sis?


Psoriasis is a disease, exacerbated by alcohol addiction and sexually transmitted diseases. She was calling her a dirty skank.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

redban said:


> How did that Juice Robinson fella’ land a babe like Toni


He cut those gross dreadlocks and hit the weights, which made him go from a geek to a chief and thus look like husband material.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Saraya sounding like she's prepping for another porno.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rumor has it the AEW women's division is so bad you have to bring out half the roster to inch the rating by a few.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Nothing Finer said:


> Psoriasis is a disease, she was calling her a dirty skank.


psiroriasis is a autoimmune disease, like vitiligo. It’s not some STD that means someone is a dirtty skank


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Shout-out to Coolio


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

ended up being a great women's match.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

I need people to explain Toni Storm to me. She always gets hyped, since like 2017 yet I'm waiting for a great match of hers I haven't seen yet. Didn't see it in NXT UK, NXT or on Smackdown. And on AEW she's the same. She's just energetic and...what else? Her matches do little to me, Athena and Serena are far better than her in the ring.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

shadow_spinner said:


> I need people to explain Toni Storm to me. She always gets hyped, since like 2017 yet I'm waiting for a great match of hers I haven't seen yet. Didn't see it in NXT UK, NXT or on Smackdown. And on AEW she's the same. She's just energetic and...what else? Her matches do little to me, Athena and Serena are far better than her in the ring.


she has a 10/10 look


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Did Taz just call her Serenity?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Couldn't Paige have just done this in WWE? Vince is gone, i'm sure Triple H would've used her, was there really a reason to go to AEW that has the shittiest womens division in the world?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Billy Gunn is a fucking unit. Holy shit


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Keith Lee always talks like he's rehearsing his lines for a broadway play.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Scissor me


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Billy Gunn is awesome!

Everyone loves the acclaimed


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I would trust Toni Storm with a second rope pile driver as much as I would trust Jeff Hardy driving me somewhere at 3 am.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

We really need JR out there with Paige. I want to hear him call her Paige a few times.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Couldn't Paige have just done this in WWE? Vince is gone, i'm sure Triple H would've used her, was there really a reason to go to AEW that has the shittiest womens division in the world?


Why would WWE have her do this? They have more than one woman who can speak on their roster.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Couldn't Paige have just done this in WWE? Vince is gone, i'm sure Triple H would've used her, was there really a reason to go to AEW that has the shittiest womens division in the world?


Money has to be


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

shadow_spinner said:


> Keith Lee always talks like he's rehearsing his lines for a broadway play.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575297163512291328


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> If they want to do something with women that turns heads, book a Starlight Kid vs AZM best of 5 series in the 9:30 slot for five weeks running. It'd have a Mysterio vs Psychosis effect on US women's wrestling. Fans wouldn't give a shit about storylines because they'd be picking their jaws off the floor.


SLK is a really fun character too. Although, I don't know how that would translate to an English-speaking audience.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Remember when all the women were fighting in the ring then Stephanie came down and told them that the women will finally have a royal rumble. Then everyone stopped fighting to hug and congratute each other?


MFW Nipple H and/or any insufferable wahmen speaks in any capacity:


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Did Saraya cut a promo? I missed most of the womens stuff


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Nothing Finer said:


> Why would WWE have her do this? They have more than one woman who can speak on their roster.



If all she was gonna be is the commissioner of the women then I'm sure WWE would have made that work. Baker vs. Her is a huge match for AEW but if it's not gonna happen and they're just gonna let her ramble about Vince for 15 minutes every week..I mean..no thanks


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> Miro hasn't had a match on dynamite since June, if anyone is wondering.


Once again, someone who should be getting more TV time over Wheeler Yuta.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

And here is Andrade to make Garcia and Yuta sound like Austin and Rock on the mic.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Like how Saraya called them "boys" to be anti-PC lol


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Shout-out to Coolio


Looks like a heart attack.

I wonder what could have brought that on.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Matt Hardy sounded like a jilted lover there. "Just give me another chance and we'll get it right this time."


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I swear Andrade already dropped the Family Office. How are Private Party still his employees?


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

IronMan8 said:


> Like how Saraya called them "boys" to be anti-PC lol


What?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its insane how badly they've used Andrade since signing him, i mean fuck his WWE main roster run was by far superior. If he was unhappy in WWE due to his booking he must be downright fucking depressed here in AEW. 

Just imagine how great he'd be used in WWE under Triple H, such a damn shame he's being kept in this shit show.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Guess Ole Matt Hardy hasn’t heard a contract is a contract


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

So all we have left is this Ricky Starks segment and then Jericho vs Who? For the main event


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575298178022313986


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

If there is one thing we don't need is fucking Matt Hardy in 2022.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Oh God more shots at Vince. Bleghhh


“Vince wouldn’t listen to meee”

Girl I don’t even want to listen you!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

WIllow Nightingale vs Jamie Hayter should be a good one on Rampage


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

3venflow said:


> If they want to do something with women that turns heads, book a Starlight Kid vs AZM best of 5 series in the 9:30 slot for five weeks running. It'd have a Mysterio vs Psychosis effect on US women's wrestling. Fans wouldn't give a shit about storylines because they'd be picking their jaws off the floor.


Or actually do something with women on your own roster who are actually over. Like I don't know... Jamie Hayter?


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Has Private Party done anything in 3 years? I sometimes forget they are still contracted.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The FUCK was the point of that lmao, this show is all over the fuckin place


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Heating up Starks for a big feud it seems.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Hoping for more from Starks


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575297163512291328




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575297773607469065


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Clearly, Tony is desperately trying to kill his own company.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The FUCK was the point of that lmao, this show is all over the fuckin place


I mean, to be fair, the show is written by a coke addict with adhd


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

They kept it quick. Good.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575298680252506112


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Wardlow not advertised for Rampage. There were rumors that he got hurt last Rampage. Maybe he needs a few weeks


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bandido 😍😍😍


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm happy for a Bandido match, him facing Jericho doesn't excite me tho


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy fuck, Andrade's geek squad is still a thing? I swear, the only reason TK keeps him around is so he maintains a steady supply of coke via cartel connections. >:|


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hows that ROH streaming deal coming along anyways


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

LOVE that Jungle Boy promo - that was innovation

It was a highlights package (old stuff) + post-angle narration (new stuff) in a 30 second package

20 seconds old + 10 seconds new... that's how you do video packages.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Just a matter of weeks before Tony starts doing cocaine off Paige’s ass. AEW about to get wild brother.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Reprise.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is this the fucking main event? a mostly unknown guy Bandido facing Jericho for the world title of a dead promotion? Jesus Christ....


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

This Bandido guy comes across as a male stripper. A gay male stripper.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Ian Riccaboni is very good. If ROH gets a TV deal he better be on it. If it doesn't, keep him on AEW.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This fucking clown with a mask gets to main event Dynamite but Miro’s last TV match goes back to June. Unreal.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Its insane how badly they've used Andrade since signing him, i mean fuck his WWE main roster run was by far superior. If he was unhappy in WWE due to his booking he must be downright fucking depressed here in AEW.
> 
> Just imagine how great he'd be used in WWE under Triple H, such a damn shame he's being kept in this shit show.


I’d like to see him and Gargano run it back at mania


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

If y’all don’t know Bandido you’re in for a treat.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

This guy looks like a Klansman


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Who is the guy with the KKK hood on his face?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Judging by the clock, Bandido is getting a good length match here, so he could get the poster after it.

As for the Andrade stuff, what the fuck? They seemed to have finally put that whole lineage to rest and have La Faccion, but Andrade is just doing the same.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Is this the fucking main event? a mostly unknown guy Bandido facing Jericho for the world title of a dead promotion? Jesus Christ....


Dead promotion or not, Jericho is the roster’s biggest name


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Bandido was in the main event at All In


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Where the white women at?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not too familiar with Bandido, but that mask is clean as hell and a clever take on his name.



Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 134508


The Coke Connection > The McMahon-Helmsley Authority Corporation.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

redban said:


> Dead promotion or not, Jericho is the roster’s biggest name


Against a guy no one knows.....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

If I wanted to watch WWE i would

Not interested in this wwe-lite bullshit they served up tonight

1/10 show


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> Against a guy no one knows.....


There anything worth watching on youtube? Sounds like it's been a miserable show


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

this motherfucker Bandido did a one-handed press slam during picture-in-picture


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This klansman has some seriously impressive shoulder strength for a guy his size.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

This match is like when Joshi's wrestle American wrestlers and they have to slow down


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bandido is strong as fuck, he deadlifted Jeff Cobb back in PWG.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> If I wanted to watch WWE i would
> 
> Not interested in this wwe-lite bullshit they served up tonight
> 
> 1/10 show


WWE is way better than AEW currently, I know the show was bad if you are criticizing it, ouch


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Just terrible


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Hey look at how the crowd is reacting...sorry I learned on this forum the crowd reactions don't matter


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

That's not the British Navy


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

He's using arm to hold him up(barely I might add). How is this impressive?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Terrible psychology, but a serious display of strength.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol… ok… bandido is pretty good


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> If I wanted to watch WWE i would
> 
> Not interested in this wwe-lite bullshit they served up tonight
> 
> 1/10 show


God damn. Bigger heel turn than any heel turns I’ve seen in 3 years in AEW.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So after that long of a delayed suplex you don't go for a pin. So you're a dipshit. Good to know.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Must every Mexican wrestler do the Eddie homages?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Commentary excluded CM Punk from the list of former ROH champions and really put over Jericho as the biggest star ever from that list... interesting


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

The XL 2 said:


> Terrible psychology, but a serious display of strength.


Core strength by Jericho


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Bandido looked like he was gonna try to slam a giant brother


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

shadow_spinner said:


> Hey look at how the crowd is reacting...sorry I learned on this forum the crowd reactions don't matter


Bandido is pure entertainment. Like Fenix, you can throw him out there against anyone and fans will love it. AEW should book Fenix vs Bandido vs Vikingo Jr vs Dragon Lee one week and let them go crazy.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

That baseball bat is in a very conspicuous position.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sting at 14 championships... AEW should catch him up to Flair


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Either roster?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

shadow_spinner said:


> If y’all don’t know Bandido you’re in for a treat.


Small little Mexican luchador with a cool mask
Pulls off a surprisingly long delayed vertical suplex that would make Davey Boy Smith proud
Does the Latino Heat shuffle before a clean frog splash that Eddie Guerrero would approve of

You're not lying, brah. :0


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

shadow_spinner said:


> Hey look at how the crowd is reacting...sorry I learned on this forum the crowd reactions don't matter


AEW crowds are hardcore marks, they go nut for almost everything, the casuals you wanna keep watching at home are likely tuning out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> If I wanted to watch WWE i would
> 
> Not interested in this wwe-lite bullshit they served up tonight
> 
> 1/10 show


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Has Bandido ever faced Swerve? I think that'll rule


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Geeee said:


> Sting at 14 championships... AEW should catch him up to Flair


Flair's got 21, though. No one in our lifetime is gonna be breaking that record.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Not a bad match


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Why can't Ricky Starks be in the main event instead of the guy in the mask who only Excalibur is marking out for?

Jesus F'ing Christ Tony.......


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Flair's got 21, though. No one in our lifetime is gonna be breaking that record.


Doesn’t Lawler have more


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> If I wanted to watch WWE i would
> 
> Not interested in this wwe-lite bullshit they served up tonight
> 
> 1/10 show



No way, someone's hacked his account. MODS


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

redban said:


> Doesn’t Lawler have more


Not WORLD titles, but Lawler has a metric ton more overall.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

They can sign Bandido - he’s the type of wrestler AEW needs more of



RainmakerV2 said:


> No way, someone's hacked his account. MODS


Well, you should be loving this show tonight - non-stop fucking talking and video packages

… then again, we have a good main event going on, so that must piss you off

Loll


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Finally a good match


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Taz said Jericho had second most world titles on the AEW roster with 8.

CM Punk has 2x WWE, 3x WWE WHC, 1x ECW, 1x RoH, 2x AEW = 9

CM Punk fired confirmed.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> Just terrible


Anything worth watching via highlights ?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

For Bandido to be pushing Jericho this hard and for Jericho to be bumping like this for him, TK would be dumb not to give him a contract. A natural entertainer with great physical charisma.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Coolio with Chyna


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Bandido gets a better reaction and showing than Juice Robinson


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It's gotta be miserable to have a broken nose with that kerchief over your face


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

To be fair, Jericho at his age deserves credit this year for what he’s been doing in the ring.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They can sign Bandido - he’s the type of wrestler AEW needs more of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair this show is more of a Vince era show since HHH gives us long matches every week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

What i like about this Bandido guy - if his opponent is sloppy or out of position - he’s strong enough to just push or pull them in position


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> God damn. Bigger heel turn than any heel turns I’ve seen in 3 years in AEW.


Agreed.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They can sign Bandido - he’s the type of wrestler AEW needs more of
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shows been awful.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

redban said:


> Doesn’t Lawler have more


That MF has more title reigns overall than anyone else in history. Only guy that comes close in that regard is R-Truth due to his 24/7 Title shenanigans, lol


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> To be fair, Jericho at his age deserves credit this year for what he’s been doing in the ring.


Jericho has been fucking great for years. People just hate on him because he doesn't lose to everyone he faces who's younger than him. He'll be sorely missed when he's gone.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Anything worth watching via highlights ?


Main event 

And i guess you’ll like all the talking stuff - so the MJF bits


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Really fun match


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Gotta give it to both men. Great match.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

WOW


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Shows been awful.


Yeah… too much talking and video packages


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Bandido breathing hard as hell. I wonder how much the mask/bandana is to blame.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Bandido out here saving the show


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is a show-saver for me. Jericho is on a crazy good run and Bandido is nailing it with a possible broken nose under the mask.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeah… too much talking and video packages



Too much talking from people who shouldn't be talking. Wheeler utah, Garcia, and apparently Paige can't talk at all without a WWE script.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok, I bit on that false finish hard XD


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

WOW x2

Channelling Kenny Omega there!


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Chanting AEW in a match featuring the ROH world champ and some guy from a Mexican promotion


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Bandido is great


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It may have been the rest of the show lowering the bar so much, but I did enjoy most of the main event.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Good match


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CovidFan said:


> Chanting AEW in a match featuring the ROH world champ and some guy from a Mexican promotion


To be fair, it would be because AEW is the thing that brings those things together.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Chris Jericho is as good as ever when it comes to psychology, timing and story telling but man his matches can get boring at his age. Imagine this Jericho but with 2002's wrestling ability. He'd be easily the best in the world.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Punk vs Jericho!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

What a bizarre program


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did Jericho seriously just say "Bryan Danielson i'm challenging you to the Ring Of Honor title?" um you know you're the champion right Chris?


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Hope Bandido gained more people's respect here. Should have more matches on actual AEW.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fella pulled off a delayed vertical suplex and frog splash that'd make the British Bulldog and Eddie Guerrero proud, and even busted out Ultimo Guerrero's finisher for good measure. Couple that with such slick finishers and I'm sold on Bandido being legitimately fun.

Solid main event.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao what a shit ending


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Well, if he's going after former champs, we must be getting Jericho vs Joe. Punk's a former champ too.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

One Shed said:


> To be fair, it would be because AEW is the thing that brings those things together.


but it shows no actual love to the wrestlers which is what fans should do. at least imo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

First Tony now this guy. So MJF and Jericho vs Tony and the ROH Announcer in a tag match?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jericho bringing some heat to ROH. I liked the ending at least.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chris Jericho's in-ring renaissance over the past year has been personally awesome to see here.

Chris Jericho vs Bandido was an excellent main event 👏


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> To be fair, Jericho at his age deserves credit this year for what he’s been doing in the ring.


I think that losing the weight has helped him, so fair play to him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok, main event was fun

We can have the ‘Bandido is all Elite graphic’

We can also never feature Juice again.. never liked him

Less talking and video packages, thank youuuuuuuu very much

And Bring the Elite back, show sucks without them and that is facts. It goes to much to Jericho / Vince WWE style


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Wow... Jericho absolutely burying Punk, and Punk ain't returning as a mega babyface... now I buy that Punk is gone and scrapped from the history books


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

It’s a good concept, having Jericho target all the former ROH champs on their roster (except Punk of course)

There’s Bryan, Joe, Adam Cole, Jay Lethal, Kyle O Reilly, Rush, and Chris daniels


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Jericho vs. Punk would have had an easy made program given the angle they're doing but it obviously won't happen. If they haven't had Bryan and Jericho wrestle multiple times this could be a long feud for the legacy of ROH. Samoa Joe maybe?


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Bandito is a f*cking star, what an incredible performance.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

this is the first time ROH stuff has been interesting, so it's a risk to take the belt off of Jericho and put it on Danielson but at the same time, Danielson can't just keep taking Ls can he?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Shame ROH has no deal. Jericho trying to destroy the company's soul would be a great start-up storyline and get some eyeballs on the show. The problem here is, the concept is interesting but Jericho is trying to ruin a semi-active promotion rather than a fully restored promotion.

Maybe he goes through former champs then Danny G beats him and becomes the new era face of honor in wrestling.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ok, main event was fun
> 
> We can have the ‘Bandido is all Elite graphic’
> 
> ...


I usually like AEW's video packages but the recap ones tonight were weird. Dunno why they changed up the format after 5 weeks in a row of 1 million viewers.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

And that's how you get a crowd behind someone that hasn't been a part of the promotion prior to this. Funny how lucha and Japanese wrestlers can come in unknown but get over so much with the crowd with a single match.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Tell it like it is said:


> And that's how you get a crowd behind someone that hasn't been a part of the promotion prior to this. Funny how lucha and Japanese wrestlers can come in unknown but get over so much with the crowd with a single match.


It's absolutely always possible if done right. Wcw did a great job with Mexican wrestlers


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Ehh not the strongest show. can we put out an APB for FTR and Miro ? The Gunn boys get 30 seconds ? Darby gets a 40 second pre taped video ? Where was Wardlow? The Acclaimed get a quick, forgettable segment backstage ?

I like centering dynamite around MJF-Moxley-Bryan-Jericho (with Page in the periphery), but why are those guys just not there or getting quick segments ? The Moxley match could’ve been shorter — we knew who was going over. The Bryan match, could’ve been shorter. The main event could’ve been shorter.

wasnt a bad show, but wasn’t strong.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Give him the poster. TK has slowed down on handing them put but this guy is a gem and deserves one.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575307089383419904


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I usually like AEW's video packages but the recap ones tonight were weird. Dunno why they changed up the format after 5 weeks in a row of 1 million viewers.


The video packages are great - in the road to videos

just talking after talking segments and then the same videos spliced in - no bueno

I’ll forgive it for this week cause of the hurricane stuff. If they had to fill time, fine - but really, this should not be the norm

you can see the Elite is not there


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

3venflow said:


> Give him the poster. TK has slowed down on handing them put but this guy is a gem and deserves one.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575307089383419904


0:14 onwards … what is TK saying????


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

redban said:


> 0:14 onwards … what is TK saying????


sounds to me like he is just trying to get people fired up for Rampage


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you can see the Elite is not there


It's starting to really stand out and become a risky road for AEW with the loyal hardcore base. 

The complete burial of Punk tonight + Hangman's push hint at what's next though


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

shadow_spinner said:


> Hey look at how the crowd is reacting...sorry I learned on this forum the crowd reactions don't matter


Yep, crowd reactions have pretty much always mattered.

It's usually a reliable indicator of charisma for a wrestler.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Give him the poster. TK has slowed down on handing them put but this guy is a gem and deserves one.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575307089383419904



A TK hug is basically the new "All Elite" logo, right?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> If I wanted to watch WWE i would
> 
> Not interested in this wwe-lite bullshit they served up tonight
> 
> 1/10 show


The show was pretty good tonight, m8


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well that show was shit bar one of two things, mjf and jericho, as for the rest and i include the womens shite including that coked up twat paige.........yeah


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Paige won’t be wrestling imo. The way Britt made that remark about Paige’s neck - Paige didn’t offer any refutation, verbally or physically. That’s a big sign imo

I think she’s gonna be there simply as a mouthpiece and as an ambassador for AEW’s women division. They’ll use her image and star power to help promote the product


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Tell it like it is said:


> And that's how you get a crowd behind someone that hasn't been a part of the promotion prior to this. Funny how lucha and Japanese wrestlers can come in unknown but get over so much with the crowd with a single match.


Yeah that's a consistent pattern now. I guess because they're elite wrestlers and elite wrestling looks cool? People like cool. 

In the old days, cool was a Ric Flair promo. Now people get Dexter Lumis comedically popping up out of the ring to stroke Miz's hair. Or you get elite wrestlers making their matches look cool. One or the other!


----------



## ibbpe (Jul 13, 2016)

Why is there no date in the thread title? Dumbasses.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

redban said:


> Paige won’t be wrestling imo. The way Britt made that remark about Paige’s neck - Paige didn’t offer any refutation, verbally or physically. That’s a big sign imo
> 
> I think she’s gonna be there simply as a mouthpiece and as an ambassador for AEW’s women division. They’ll use her image and star power to help promote the product


She emphasised that she's damaged but not broken, which suggests a limited schedule of some kind I reckon, but I wouldn't mind if she was just an ambassador either.


----------



## ibbpe (Jul 13, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> I don’t know how you define fan but …


There's a fine line between "fan" and "lemming."


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575317977104277508


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

I am convinced that TK put the Hayter plans on the back burner because of Paige.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

say what you want about jericho...but when he becomes a world champion he makes the belt seem important and relevant...unlike that dud cesaro or that short black dude.


----------



## lanceroni_66 (Jul 25, 2018)

3venflow said:


> Give him the poster. TK has slowed down on handing them put but this guy is a gem and deserves one.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575307089383419904


Goddamn. He's so cringe when he gets a microphone.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tobiyama said:


> I am convinced that TK put the Hayter plans on the back burner because of Paige.


at the end of the day, setting up and then paying off storylines like Baker vs Hayter is what is going to get people invested in the women's division, not whatever Stephanie McMahon-esque pandering they were trying to do with Saraya.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

This was a bad and boring show minus jericho/mjf segments


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tobiyama said:


> I am convinced that TK put the Hayter plans on the back burner because of Paige.


Boooooooo!👎🏻

This show just sucks now!!

Team DMD should just go to NXT now, where they would be pushed properly! Adam and Kyle should of just listened to Fish for the WWE return btw!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This is just discount TNA! At least TNA had Hawk Hogan!


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Another great show overall. It was a little too “talky” for my tastes, but I don’t mind it every now and then. Assorted comments:

1. I love how over Daniel Garcia is. I really hope he ends up joining the BCC and forming a tag team with Yuta. Future tag champs, no doubt.

2. The first MJF-Yuta segment was okay, but their second encounter was really fun. Seeing Yuta appear behind MJF made me pop.

3. Loved Paige’s promo. But when she called out the women’s roster, I was hoping they would ALL come out (including Shida, Nyla, Tay, Anna, Jade, Kiera, Diamanté, Julia, etc.). That would have been pretty awesome.

4. The Storm-Deeb match just might have been the match of the night. I really liked it. I honestly hope Serena wins the title someday.

5. I like Jericho promising to ruin ROH’s legacy. This will be a fun story. I can see him beating Joe, Lethal and maybe Claudio again. Then he has to face a returning Adam Cole, who turns babyface and feuds with Chris for the title.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

This show was fucking putrid. Aside from one match I can quite comfortably say this was the worst episode of Dynamite this year. And the crowd was dead for almost every match

The sports entertainment segment sucked. Luigi primo sucks. The Jericho Garcia promo bit was alright. Then Bryan fucked it up. Can we just get a definitive answer without playing Ross and Rachel? 

Bryan vs daddy magic was easily Bryan's worst match his entire run.

Then we get a wheeler yuta promo where he talked for 3 minutes sounding like he just hit puberty. MJF tried but he couldn't rescue the promo segment. It dragged so much.

Jon Moxley couldn't even wake up this crowd and normally you hear lots of noise for anything BC related. Boring ass match with needless blood. The post match stuff was Vince style garbage.

The saraya segment was Pointless. The lumberjack match stipulation was moronic 

Why the fuck bother bringing out Ricky for 1 minute?

The main event was great though but not enough to save this show.

If you enjoyed this show Tonight you'll basically enjoy anything. And if this show gets a strong rating of 1 million or over I'll fight a kangaroo in a thong


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> If you enjoyed this show Tonight you'll basically enjoy anything.


Hi there.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> This show was fucking putrid. Aside from one match I can quite comfortably say this was the worst episode of Dynamite this year. And the crowd was dead for almost every match
> 
> The sports entertainment segment sucked. Luigi primo sucks. The Jericho Garcia promo bit was alright. Then Bryan fucked it up. Can we just get a definitive answer without playing Ross and Rachel?
> 
> ...


Indeed, this show was terrible! 

I changed the channel after the MJF segment and didnt tune back in, so I missed that one good match.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

JasmineAEW said:


> Hi there.


No offence meant


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Is AEW really getting a Sasha without a Bayley to carry her? What a laugh! Sasha cant do anything of relevance without Bayley to carry her 😂

Saraya vs Mercedes is gonna be a piss break just like it was back when PCB and Team BAD was a piss during a time when Bayley was main eventing NXT at its peak!


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> No offence meant


None taken.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

GarpTheFist said:


> This was a bad and boring show minus jericho/mjf segments


That was the only good part! I changed the channel right after, the rest of it wasnt worth watching!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Remember when Triple H called AEW the "pissant company" 😂


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

This show was God awful, was a very hard watch and get through the entire show. With very few highlights. 

They were on a roll with the ratings, hitting a million on the weekly. Some shows had over a million on every quater. Then they produce this. Hope this doesn't halt their momentum.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Kinda weak Dynamite this week. Although I did enjoy the Saraya promo. I thought she showed everyone that her promo skills is levels above many of the other women on the roster. Her exchange with Britt Baker was a highlight for sure as Britt had some great points. Yuta was tolerable in his promo this week too. But even MJF couldn't do much to make it better. Their brawl after the Moxley/Juice Robinson match was nice though. Speaking of that match, Moxley had to bleed again. Bryan Danielson vs Matt Menard was a weak match though. At least Danielson didn't wear a white t-shirt this time. 

The only main highlight was the old veteran Chris Jericho. From his opening promo to the main event match against Bandido. Some nice spots in this match and it made me think that Bandido could win the Title back. But of course, Jericho retains as it looks like his new motive is to embarrass ROH anyway he can. This will either bury ROH more or help make the fans care about ROH and for someone to dethrone him. We shall see....


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

When Luigi Primo is the most entertaining thing about an episode, your show has some serious issues.

Toni Storm looked more pilled up against Deeb than she ever has since shes been in AEW. Toni's my favorite woman in AEW based on her pre-AEW work, but they need to pull that belt off of her asap. Get that title on Hayter, Tony!! Saraya's segment was a waste. The booking with random jobbers from Dark like Skye Blue and the dangerous bad comedy Willow made no sense. Is this his way of giving women a chance?

ROH Jeritol defending the world title in the main event against a guy I've never heard of in a mask and Moxley against Juice.....jesus.

Luigi Primo though....MUAH! Chefs kiss of shittyness!


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

An awful show. They gave a lot of time to talents who are not even contracted to the show. Yet no Miro, FTR or Wardlow on this show. No backstage shit with Tony counts, so no Acclaimed, Darby or Jungle boy. Yet juice Robinson wrestled for 11 minutes to absolute crickets. 



Wheeler Yuta is awful on the mic. 

I enjoyed the main event though and they should sign Bandido. 

The show opened up in a WWE style segment and the bad opening match with we knew he would beat Daddy magic. 

Worst AEW show I've seen in 3 years. I can't believe how bad the show was, and even Orange Cassidy was not on this program in any shape or form. Then you know it was awful.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Wheeler really thinks he's better than he really is.....Dude is a geek


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Top bins said:


> An awful show. They gave a lot of time to talents who are not even contracted to the show. Yet no Miro, FTR or Wardlow on this show. No backstage shit with Tony counts, so no Acclaimed, Darby or Jungle boy. Yet juice Robinson wrestled for 11 minutes to absolute crickets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alot of Florida based talent were missing


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Alot of Florida based talent were missing


Ah well I can excuse that. It's just my understanding is that Miro lives in Nashville and FTR lives in North Carolina. Not sure where Wardlow lives. 

It was a bad show last night. Jericho and Bandido saved it from being a tranwreck Jericho is on a hot streak of excellent matches since being in shape again.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

I heard Nyla Rose was in the building but she wasn't used in the, god awful, women's segment I wonder why. Saraya's shitty boyfriend has been accused of being a transphobe so I bet that played a part in Nyla being there but not coming out. I can see her refusing to be onscreen with Saraya. Looks like more backstage AEW drama's on the menu.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> The show was pretty good tonight, m8


uhhh…. Well, let’s just say ‘taste differs’ and leave it at that


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

@La Parka - how many times are you gonna change the reaction to my post mate?

my alerts are going crazy xD

choose one and stick with it brother


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> @La Parka - how many times are you gonna change the reaction to my post mate?
> 
> my alerts are going crazy xD
> 
> choose one and stick with it brother


I tried to find the shocked one but my phone picked everything else.

I gave up and picked nothing.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Opening segment was underwhelming. Terrible exit for Garcia for JAS. So underwhelming. He should have got a beatdown exit.

TK really doesn’t give a fuck and books for people who have time to watch a bunch of wrestling from everywhere.

Meh Yuta segment, didn’t a shit about Juice/Mox and Jericho/Bandido, The women’s segment was bad (Deeb/Toni was good though). 
Jay and Darby can actually have a decent feud and time and I’d rather see the than that Yuta kid. 

Stop trying to make Yuta happen! It’s not going to happen!!


----------



## CriminalLeapord (Oct 13, 2017)

What has happened to the trios titles....Since Death Triangle won them they've lost against Swerve in our glory and Fenix lost against jungle boy. Not even a mention of them this week.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

I wouldn't mind Juice Robinson and Bandido coming in full time in AEW. Wardlow/Juice fued would be sweet.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

CriminalLeapord said:


> What has happened to the trios titles....Since Death Triangle won them they've lost against Swerve in our glory and Fenix lost against jungle boy. Not even a mention of them this week.


ah, good question. PAC is holding both belts — the All Atlantic and the Trios titles. No mention of him either. We got Ricky Starks for like a minute as well. The time can be utilized to feature. If only they featured Hobbs and Starks and Miro and Darby the way they do Yuta and Garcia.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Okay show. Felt like in between feuds. Everything is on reset and kind of taking a breather. 

If Garcia doesn't choose what side he's on in like 2-3 weeks, it will be way too late. We have had this segment like 2 times already. Time to move ahead.

MJF and Yuta got really good really fast. Should be a good match, looking forward to it.

Saraya/Britt women's division stuff .. was different atleast. Just give women storylines and they will be fine.

Hangman vs Mox should be good.

Elite back next week hopefully? It being an Anniversary show and all.


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

enjoyed the show this week.

good opening segment. anna jay is super hot.

I like how they let the show breathe at certain points and had good packages on bandido and juice robinson

great main event and ending the show with some HEAT. good choice from TK

yuta has got better on the mic but still feel he's being over pushed and not ready for being in the main event scene. I feel the same way about daniel garcia

no FTR, miro, wardlow, hobbs or ethan page ?? they should be on the show every week. ricky starks needs more TV time.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Seeing the Yuta promo and I dunno why everyone is complaining, it's not that bad. 

He just needs practice and this is a good feud for that. Sounds a bit like Seth Rollins, and he made it to the top in WWE.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I said it before and I'll say it again, no Wardlow or Miro, instead we get Wheeler f'ing Yuta?

Seriously Tony, come the F on. I've been an AEW mark from the beginning, but you're proving Cornette right with this crap.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

mazzah20 said:


> Seeing the Yuta promo and I dunno why everyone is complaining, it's not that bad.
> 
> He just needs practice and this is a good feud for
> that. Sounds a bit like Seth Rollins, and he made it to the top in WWE.


it wasn’t that bad. He needs practice but seems to be getting better and more comfortable … quicker than say Jungle Boy or maybe Garcia. But it feels awful fast.

as for the Seth thing — I can see the voice parallel. But I think people are generally forgiving of things when someone’s 6’1+, 220+ pounds and looks and moves like a top tier athlete.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

DRose1994 said:


> it wasn’t that bad. He needs practice but seems to be getting better and more comfortable … quicker than say Jungle Boy or maybe Garcia. But it feels awful fast.
> 
> as for the Seth thing — I can see the voice parallel. But I think people are generally forgiving of things when someone’s 6’1+, 220+ pounds and looks and moves like a top tier athlete.


The voice breaking was hilarious. But the problem is there's no hook to this kid. Like Seth used to be bad but he had the hand picked authority gimmick to fall back on. 

Like even Jeff Hardy has a style of promo even if it's bad that makes the content of what he says mean something.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Didn't watch, which sounds like the right call. I only had an interest in the MJF and Saraya segments. Then I saw it was MJF in a segment with Yuta and I'm not even bothering.

The Saraya segment was shaky at best, and worse, it doesn't seem like she's going to wrestle. Rather, just act as a hype woman? That would be incredibly disappointing.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

mazzah20 said:


> Seeing the Yuta promo and I dunno why everyone is complaining, it's not that bad.
> 
> He just needs practice and this is a good feud for that. Sounds a bit like Seth Rollins, and he made it to the top in WWE.


Hmm that's a good point. They do have similar voices. Maybe Yuta would do better as a heel like Seth


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Can’t believe people are comparing Yuta to Seth. Yuta sucks on the mic, Seth was never that bad.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575296366930034689

Feeling bad for her , everything that could've gone wrong happened here.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Wheeler really thinks he's better than he really is.....Dude is a geek


He is good in the ring problem is he is Seth Rollins 2.0 on that mic. He shouldn't talk.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

*Jericho celebration* - a variation of the Jericho/Inner Circle/JAS town hall/celebration/etc. we've seen so many times in AEW, except worse. Pure WWE formula which I guess is the point with the sports-ennerdainers. Problem is the JAS thing had more value when it started because WWE was a clown show but HHH has turned it into more of a workrate show with longer matches now, so it doesn't make as much sense. The JAS in this form has a very limited shelf life now and it might be wise to just bring back the Inner Circle name and tweak the presentation. *3/10

MJF/Yuta segment #1* - Yuta did his best on the mic but isn't a natural and it's the booker's job to mask that and accentuate his strengths (see segment #2). MJF did a textbook MJF interview which was repetitive but delivered like a pro. I will say that people who complain about matches being random, well this is one of those short-form feuds they do and they're at least giving it some meat. *5/10

Danielson vs. Menard* - a match where nothing much happened. Danielson wasn't missing even against Dark Order lower carders before, but this was proof even he can have a mediocre match. I like Daddy Magic but he's clearly more suited to talking and tags. Claudio lifted Cool Hand Ang like a child and taking him away was funny. *4/10

Moxley vs. Juice* - disappointing and ranks in fourth of their four match series. Not awful but just mid. Juice tried to set a fast tempo by jumping Mox at the bell, but it just plodded along with some cool moments, but no major highlights. Both men have had some great matches this year, including against each other in a four-way (with Tanahashi and Ospreay), so this underachieved. Did like the Hangman/Mox face-off after the match. *5/10

MJF/Yuta segment #2* - this was much better as Yuta didn't speak and just appeared like a phantom behind MJF in the skybox. That was cool and the ensuing brawl was also good, giving me some flashbacks of Cody/Inner Circle when Cody went up to fight them. So unlike giving him the mic to say whatever, this was a smarter way of using Yuta. *7/10

Saraya mobilizes the division* - this was an own goal because she brought out the babyfaces, yet Shida/Riho are in Japan, while Rosa, Ruby, Mercedes and Statlander are on the shelf. That left them with the interim champion Toni Storm, Athena, the coach Madison and two talents who don't have full tier deals (Willow and Skye). The only way to do this type of segment is to have the entire, full strength division out in the ring at once. All I got from this is nothing much will change and the women's division is still m-m-mid. They do have a woman who can hang on the mic with Britt now, but she needs better content as she didn't say anything good. *2/10

Toni vs. Serena* - again, a fairly dull match between two good wrestlers who you'd hope for more from. My attention drifted even though they did nothing wrong. The finish was really cool with Toni hitting an avalanche piledriver. *5/10*

At this point, they may as well just invite two Stardom girls over every week and give them a weekly offer match. It'd save them a lot of money and time with the division. AZM vs. Starlight Kid would entertain the fans at least.

The Acclaimed did a nice promo backstage showing how their babyface act will work.

Andrade continues to run his 'office' even after it was supposedly dead, getting in between an arguing Private Party and Butcher & Blade. AEW has a good thing right at their doorstep with La Faccion if they just have Andrade quit the rich boy shit and work on that. Add a third rudo and have La Faccion being mainstays in the trios division or something. Anyway, this was all to build an AEW originals three-way title match on Rampage between The Acclaimed, Butcher & Blade and Private Party. Meanwhile, a remorseful Matt Hardy is trying to fully restore his relationship with Private Party.

*Starks vs. Isom - *Isom was one of the many ROH boys in Philly, though you'll see most of them on Elevation. He's a decent talent but not good enough for a meaningful TV role at this point of his career. Here he was used as enhancement for a quick Starks win. Nothing afterwards with Starks but this feels like they're heating him up for another big feud. I would've shown a clip of him beating Hobbs since that match finished (on TV) at midnight when many had checked out.

*Jericho vs. Bandido* - the show needed a late salvo and got it. This was the very best match they could have done. Bandido, who is still only 27, is someone who should've been an AEW original after starring in ROH, NJPW, PWG and at All In, but for whatever reason he didn't jump and was eventually rewarded by beating Rush for the ROH World Title. He's a little different than many flashy modern day luchadores as we saw, since he's super strong. He also has great physical charisma and is a natural entertainer who connects to the audience. He basically got to show off all of his cool stuff here and Jericho deserves huge credit for taking the bumps and making Bandido's offense look good. The match got over 18 minutes and didn't drag. Bandido showed himself to be an elite, world-class wrestler and Tony Khan is out of his mind if he doesn't sign him now after giving contracts to so many lesser talents. HHH might sign him otherwise. The fact that he pushed Jericho to his absolute limit would be wasteful if it's not followed up on with a deal. For pure in-ring, this is Jericho's best year in AEW. Not for persona, that being 2019, but nearly all of his big matches (the exception being the barbed wire match) are delivering and he's going the extra mile with Omega and Punk MIA. *8.5/10

Overall*: It wasn't a good show and felt dull in many places. However, the main event saved it to some degree since people remember the finish to a show more than the middle.* 5.5/10 *which is the lowest I've rated a Dynamite since Fyter Fest day one in July. I guess Hurricane Ian impacted the plans a bit but they still had enough talents there and the Lucha Brothers were on the Elevation tapings so they weren't too starved of options.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

CriminalLeapord said:


> What has happened to the trios titles....Since Death Triangle won them they've lost against Swerve in our glory and Fenix lost against jungle boy. Not even a mention of them this week.



It's the curse of holding an aew title, you are doomed if you get one. Tony doesn't know how to and doesn't want to book champions.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Hard to believe MJF is in the midst of a world title push and they're warming him up by putting him in a feud with Wheeler fucking Yuta. lmao.

Yeah, I get the stable connections, but it is still underwhelming as you can imagine. Imagine if they gave that spot to someone like Hook instead and now we get a feud between them. Or they could have at least done it with Claudio. Tony just does not know who to push.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575499927660085248


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I enjoyed most of the show last night. A few points:


I don't care what anyone says, Wheeler Yuta is indeed getting better on the microphone. Is he ever going to be Ric Flair? Nope. But he is improving. His sudden appearance behind MJF in the skybox was also cool, and I liked the short brawl they had.
The women's segment was kind of a train wreck. I still don't get what Saraya is supposed to be doing. Is she like a new commissioner for the women's division? That seemed to be implied, but it was never made implicit. The way the roster was presented made everyone look collectively weak. The babyfaces were dressed so as not to draw extra attention, but it made them look like Dark jobbers. Toni Storm vs Serena Deeb was a decent match, not great, but it had a cool finish with the top rope piledriver.
I think it's time to stop bringing in random Bullet Club guys. It's a beyond stale New Japan stable, and no one cares anymore. Moxley vs Juice was decent, but didn't have much "juice" (sorry) in the way of heat. Acceptable match, nothing more, and felt like wasted air time.
I wouldn't mind seeing Private Party getting a renewed push (_as a tag team exclusively_), but not sure pairing them back up with Matt Hardy is logical at this point. La Faccion Igobernable needs to drop the excess baggage, and just be Andrade/Rush/Jose/maybe Dragon Lee. Butcher and Blade need to go away, and Jora Johl should be an ROH guy.
Main event was amazing. Jericho took some amazing spots, and made Bandido look like a superstar. Tony Khan needs to sign Bandido ASAP before WWE does.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Jedah said:


> Hard to believe MJF is in the midst of a world title push and they're warming him up by putting him in a feud with Wheeler fucking Yuta. lmao.
> 
> Yeah, I get the stable connections, but it is still underwhelming as you can imagine. Imagine if they gave that spot to someone like Hook instead and now we get a feud between them. Or they could have at least done it with Claudio. Tony just does not know who to push.


They clearly aren't ready to push Hook to that level yet and rightfully so. He has worked shorter matches as he is being developed and primed for a bigger role down the line. 

And Claudio VS MJF could main event a future episode of TV for the World Title so better to not blow through it just yet. 

Yuta is a guy who they have been developing and pushing. This is a good opportunity to give him something bigger to sink his teeth into now that he will s moving on from the Pure title, and to hopefully get another rub from without having him go over. And like you said, being a member of Mox's stable also adds to the bigger story. 

I also would not be surprised if MJF personally requested to work with Yuts here. As he explained they share a history from the indies and possibly some in ring chemistry. So he knows the type of in ring talent Wheeler is and the type of story they can tell together in the ring and he builds towards his eventual match with Mox.


----------



## CriminalLeapord (Oct 13, 2017)

GarpTheFist said:


> It's the curse of holding an aew title, you are doomed if you get one. Tony doesn't know how to and doesn't want to book champions.


I mean if they don't wanna put them in a feud yet... There's gotta be a jobber trio from dark they can squash, just to show dominance. Elite could be returning imminently looking to get titles back.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

MaseMan said:


> I enjoyed most of the show last night. A few points:
> 
> 
> I don't care what anyone says, Wheeler Yuta is indeed getting better on the microphone. Is he ever going to be Ric Flair? Nope. But he is improving. His sudden appearance behind MJF in the skybox was also cool, and I liked the short brawl they had.


Agree on this. Garcia too, noticed both are showing they are grasping some of the little things and minute details. 

Obviously both still have a ways to go but there has been some slight improvements made and it's encouraging.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Scuba Steve said:


> They clearly aren't ready to push Hook to that level yet and rightfully so. He has worked shorter matches as he is being developed and primed for a bigger role down the line.
> 
> And Claudio VS MJF could main event a future episode of TV for the World Title so better to not blow through it just yet.
> 
> ...


Yuta is as generic and boring as it gets. At least Hook actually has presence. You need to give him experience in the big time if he's actually going to be pushed in the future. It's not like he would win. And who made a rule that Claudio can only battle MJF once? In fact, a future TV world title match would actually have more heat if they had that history.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Sow that was a bad show.
No reaction for that Juice guy who faced Moxley.
That was the second time I saw Bandido. He sucks.
Then they have Starks squash a jobber. Wht not give the guy a known name to beat and let people care. He is that good.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575464033675005960


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575464033675005960


I’ve seen Bandido maybe 5 times or so, and he’s always fucking awesome every single time. There's a reason that the Bucks wanted Bandido in AEW from the start. Oh and that The 21-Plex always pops me so hard.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Very average show and as usual all over the place.

The womens segment was so fucking BAD I actually felt bad for them.

Oh yes boring ass Yuta and Garcia getting screen time over Wardlow, Hobbs, Miro and Ethan. Great work TK 

Nothing exciting is happening. Its just feels like its all going through the motions.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Error_404 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575296366930034689
> 
> Feeling bad for her , everything that could've gone wrong happened here.



I did not get it at first. I think now I do. I think she ment Brit rhymes with Shit. When that don't rhyme at all. So I don't know how this makes her sound cool?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I love Bandido but the main event was a total slog. Just think we could've gotten Bandido vs Claudio instead. Watching Jericho in 2022 is painful.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Jedah said:


> Yuta is as generic and boring as it gets. At least Hook actually has presence. You need to give him experience in the big time if he's actually going to be pushed in the future. It's not like he would win. And who made a rule that Claudio can only battle MJF once? In fact, a future TV world title match would actually have more heat if they had that history.


Hook needs to work his way up to MJF not start there given he hasn't worked longer matches yet. 

And while you and some others here personally don't like Yuta, he has been getting pretty good live reactions and the AEW crowds have warmed up to him. So it makes sense for Tony to continue to give the young talent more opportunities to grow.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I watched this.

Juice was ok.
Seeing Bandido was great. I hope he comes back. 
The women got more time than usual. That was nice in some ways, terrible in others.

Everything else was horrid.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Error_404 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575296366930034689
> 
> Feeling bad for her , everything that could've gone wrong happened here.


Let's be fair here, the crowd was chanting 'this is your house' and giving her great reactions at several points. Schiavone even said they were eating out of her hands at some point.

I'm not saying it was some great promo, however it's not like the crowd didn't give a shit the whole time.


For me it was a bit of a flat episode compared to the home run last week was. If you ask me the main problem with AEW 2022 is it's mainly been the Chris Jericho Vanity Project. Jericho wins a big match = great next week a JAS celebration!!!! Jericho loses a big match = immediately pivots and locks on to some other rising star or angle. Rinse and repeat over and over. He's been so god damn overexposed this year.


----------



## ibbpe (Jul 13, 2016)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Oh my God, get Wheeler Useless off my TV 🤦🏾.*


Get people who use gratuitous bold text for attention off these forums.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ibbpe said:


> Get people who use gratuitous bold text for attention off these forums.


Stop picking fights or you'll be off these forums.


----------

